# IMM - Immutep Limited



## ozewolf

PRR is definitely worth looking into...check out their site...

I believe that PRR will add value to shareholders over the next upcoming weeks...

PRR is just another tip of mine, keeping in mind that HDR and most recently CPC had good returns to shareholders since I've mentioned...

Good luck all...

Looking at current competition, I think most of you need going north...

Ozewolf


----------



## ozewolf

*Re: PRR*

Hi All,

Below latest on PRR...and still confident that this stock is going sharply north by end 05.

Ozewolf




COMPANY ANNOUNCEMENT
US Walter Reed Army Institute of Research signs R&D Agreement
with Prima and Austin Research Institute
Tuesday 18 October, 2005 Melbourne, Australia. Prima Biomed (ASXRR, ?Prima?) is pleased to
announce that the US Army Walter Reed Army Institute of Research (?WRAIR?) has signed a
Cooperative Research and Development Agreement (CRADA) with its subsidiary Panvax Ltd and the
Austin Research Institute (ARI), to include the DCtag? vaccine adjuvant technology in the
development of a novel malaria vaccine.
The joint research program, between WRAIR and ARI, which the parties plan to secure NIH funding to
complete, will test the ability for DCtag
TM
conjugated to WRAIR?s proprietary malaria antigens to
protect against malaria infections, initially in animal models. DCtag
TM
elicits dendritic cell activity and
subsequent stimulation of potent humoral (B-cells, antibodies) and cell mediated (CD8 & CD4 T-cell)
immune responses, both of which are required to prevent a malaria infection.
?Alternative vaccines under development around the world generally stimulate CD8 T-cells or
antibodies, not both. The transferability of the DCtag
TM
technology to potentially any cancer or
infectious disease antigen makes it an extremely exciting technology. Prima is focusing internal
development of DCtag
TM
in cancer and the opportunity to collaborate with the WRAIR in malaria
vaccines aligns to our strategy of partnering DCtag
TM
development in the infectious diseases area?
said Marcus Clark, CEO Prima.
Malaria remains highly relevant to the military because of its prevalence, variety, debilitating nature,
potential lethality, and tendency to become resistant to drugs. No organization in the world has
WRAIR's experience in the complete spectrum of malaria research. WRAIR has been successful in
developing and field testing antimalarial drugs. Because there is still no effective malaria vaccine,
WRAIR is actively pursuing research and development for a vaccine that will protect U.S. military
personnel in regions of the world where malaria is endemic. Approximately 40% of the world's
population, mostly those living in the world's poorest countries, is at risk of malaria. Malaria is found
throughout the tropical and sub-tropical regions of the world and causes more than 300 million acute
illnesses and at least one million deaths annually.
In 1999, the malaria market was estimated to be US$100 to 150 million per year by the
pharmaceutical industry.1 Although the opportunity for revenue may be limited to travellers from the
developed world, it is also beneficial in terms of DCtag? infectious disease proof of concept.
"Mr. Clark said, "The signing of this R&D collaboration by the largest and most diverse biomedical
research laboratory in the U.S. Department of Defense is a strong indication of the DCtag technology's
breakthrough potential in the world-wide search for a malaria vaccine."
Prima has secured rights to commercialise the resultant technology worldwide, excluding WRAIR?s
right to use the vaccine for US government purposes. Prima will seek a licensing partner to develop
the vaccine for the worldwide market which is consistent with the Prima Board?s strategy to partner
development of its infectious disease portfolio.
As recently announced, the future success of Prima lies in the commercialisation of cancer
technologies, Panvax is developing the DCtag
TM
technology as an immune stimulant to enhance the
treatment of cancer.
1 Medicines for Malaria Venture 1999 http://hopkins-id.edu/tb_rpt/report_07.html


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

Long-term PRR chart tells it all, really ..... 

Click here for longer-term PRR chart .....  

Reasoning goes like this:

05022002 hi = .72 cents and 16032006 low = .072 cents
..... a drop of exactly 90% from the highs.

05022002 =====>>> 16032006 = 1500 calendar days

1500 days = harmonic of current Jupiter transit for PRR,
so significant news expected here.

In the long-term chart, the expected recovery rate
will see us with a retracement target, at 39.5 cents,
on 04 April 2008.

-----

Triple bottom, since first low made, around 4th
anniversary of the high in 2002 ... see attached chart.

Monday should usher in 3 significant time
cycles for PRR, plus another aspect involving
Jupiter = big changes???

Our other technical indicators have already turned
up and our not-so-technical, contrarian indicators
tell us there's a lot of interest in this vessel,
albeit from those who were burnt, as she settled
on the bottom ..... 

=====

happy trading

yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

PRR ... its working, she's lifting up nicely ..... !~!

..... and not much ballast showing below 10 cents,
right now ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## ozewolf

*PRIMA undersold...*

PRIMA FPO (PRR) is in my opinion a Stock worth looking at...
At current price levels a must consider. PRIMA has a lot going for, especially with positive NEWS to be released first quarter.

Must check out their website !!

Ozewolf


----------



## Novski

*Re: PRIMA undersold...*



			
				ozewolf said:
			
		

> PRIMA FPO (PRR) is in my opinion a Stock worth looking at...
> At current price levels a must consider. PRIMA has a lot going for, especially with positive NEWS to be released first quarter.
> 
> Must check out their website !!
> 
> Ozewolf




Ozewolf,

You plugged this stock back in Oct 05 when it was around 10c. It's now down to half that price and you've just plugged it again. 

Are we looking at the same chart..? It's hasn't even reached a sideways/stage 1 trend yet. It's still in Stage 4/downtrend.

As for their website,,who give a rats about it. It's the SP we're worried about.


----------



## ozewolf

Novski,

I know it was back in 05...however good news re Prima's performances
will start to reflect as a positive in first quarter 07, meaning that I am still bullish about this stock...
Have a good look at their site and read what's cocking.

Current price is way under and I believe that this one will heat up and start to show a lot of interest by April 07 latest...

A takeover (Peptech ?) wouldn't take me by surprise...

Ozewolf


----------



## ozewolf

good gain and volume today...
anyone noticed ?

Ozewolf


----------



## Novski

ozewolf said:
			
		

> good gain and volume today...
> anyone noticed ?
> 
> Ozewolf




Yes mate, but i don't get excited with this because i've lost count the amount of times it's done this and gone straight back down, lower and lower.

Until the price gets above the 210 Day MA and the MA is clearly ascending, I'm not even thinking about it.


----------



## ozewolf

Hi there,

You sound you got burned,
the game is to buy low and cash in at 30% up.

Now could be the time since there is a bid of a bio hype happening...

Ozewolf


----------



## Novski

Yes ozewolf, i have been burned by this one and what i've learned from it is, never try and predict the bottom, as many newbie's do. As has been said many times, trying to predict the bottom, is like trying to catch a falling knife. 

If trying to predict the bottom and selling after 30% is your plan, then go for it. That's not in my plan. 

There does seem to be a bit of a bio surge nevertheless. Will be interesting to see if it's the start of something more long term...


----------



## zt3000

Man you seen it now?

6.3c

Announcement - "Australian Patent for Treating Cancer with Antibodies" 

I wonder whats this worth to the company?


----------



## rub92me

Only up + 300 % in a day .  They're out of cash and their only hope until recently was to sell their intellectual property or pray for some venture capital mob to buy them out. With today's rise the game could change a bit though...


----------



## Craze0123

lol  i think its funny that there is a total of  157,227,158 OS and ~201m got traded today...Def waiting to next patent release.


----------



## moneymajix

Prima receives Australian Patent for Methods of Treating Cancer with Antibodies 

Tuesday, 14th August, Melbourne, Australia: Prima Biomed Limited (ASX: PRR) today announced that an Australian Patent has been granted to it providing proprietary rights to the therapeutic application of anti-cancer antibodies targeting the tumour antigen, cripto-1. 

Prima has also recently received a notice of allowance in a corresponding US patent application, which is expected to issue as a patent in due course. 

This is an important outcome for the company with this technology as there is international competition for cripto-1 antibodies and the granting of the patent clearly defines the broad scope of Prima’s protection. 

The patent titled, Antibodies Against Cancer, Patent Number 2002240719, claims priority from 26 March 2001 and has an expiry date of 26 March 2022. The patent describes antibodies that target cripto-1, a tumour marker that is over-expressed in cancer cells, making it an attractive target for therapy. The antibodies described in the patent have been shown to inhibit tumour cell growth and induce apoptosis (cell death) in cancer cells. The antibodies work synergistically with chemotherapy agents offering improved cancer cell killing. 

In 2003, Prima’s wholly owned subsidiary Oncomab Pty. Ltd., entered into an agreement with Medarex Inc (USA) to develop human antibodies to cripto-1 after promising levels of anti-tumour activity were demonstrated with prototype, rat-based antibodies. Medarex and Oncomab have recently completed the first stage of preclinical in vivo analysis of the human antibodies. 

The grant of the patent in Australia is the second to be granted in the patent family with prosecution continuing in all other key territories. The first grant of the patent was in New Zealand.



WOW, what an increase!  Over 300%. Spectacular.



No one got that for the August stock picking contest!


----------



## motion

Well this is up again today, I'm amazed...this is going upstream and doing it well... what a funny time for this baby to rocket..


----------



## ozewolf

Hard to tell, especially with current fluctuations, but I don't think that we're to far off seeing this stock @ 0.08 - 0.10...

Still don't get it why this Stock is so brutaly pushed down at end of days trading...


----------



## daggs

ozewolf said:


> Hard to tell, especially with current fluctuations, but I don't think that we're to far off seeing this stock @ 0.08 - 0.10...
> 
> Still don't get it why this Stock is so brutaly pushed down at end of days trading...




Directors sold up the day after announcement. (Check ASX anns).
I also saw on the news that there is now a vaccine available to prevent infection from the virus that causes cervicale cancer. 
I bought some @ .3 and sold after I heard this news @ .48


----------



## ellehcim

PRR is developing a treatment for ovarian cancer, which is completely different from cervical cancer.  The anouncment about the new cervical cancer vaccine should have no effect on PRR as preventing cervical cancer has no effect on the rate of ovarian cancer, particularly given that Gardasil, the other HPV vaccine, has been on the market for over a year now. 

The slump in share price has more to do with Eugene Kopp offloading his shares - it is difficult to have confidence in a company that a director is looking to get out of.  At the same time two other major shareholders also dumped - because suddenly there was some profit to be had out of a company that in its last report basically stated that it didn't have the capital to continue developing its products, and it was looking for a takeoever offer or selling some of its intellectual property.

I think this is a shame because they do have some good potential with what they have developed so far - but I don't know where they can really go from here.  Trials and further development will cost a lot of money, which they don't have. 

I bought in at 2.2 and sold at 6.8.  I am still holding some but don't like the chances of holding through to development  - I think the best chance of a profit here now is a takeover before they go bust - a fire sale of their IP is not an attractive option.


----------



## moses

PRR is on fire as the day is closing; up 42% as I write to 47c, no, now 48c, on volume. No news of course...


----------



## zt3000

US Patent issued for some cancer treatment it produces. Dont really know how this affects thier SP.


----------



## ozewolf

*PRR on the MOVE...*

Looks PRR is showing positive movement since last anouncement and market
is proving same...
Time to accumulate


----------



## lucifuge

*Re: PRR on the MOVE...*



ozewolf said:


> Looks PRR is showing positive movement since last anouncement and market
> is proving same...
> Time to accumulate




Agreed totally.  There is usually considerable risk in bio-techs, but my god, the potential of this baby is insane. The technology involved and extent of the trials to date is impressive. I noticed the days' candle finished today with buying pressure on significantly large volume. Could be exciting times in near future. Shares aside, a significant Aussie breakthrough in cancer research would be amazing.


----------



## psychic

PRR: Secures $12M Commercialisation Funding, aanouncement just out,this should make the share price run well


----------



## psychic

*Media speculation suggests PRR is a stock to hold.*

Prima BioMed (PRR) 0.9c

CRITERION: Tim Boreham | March 12, 2009 
Article from:  The Australian 

FROM the miracles-do-happen file comes this provident yarn of a $3.4 million market cap tiddler that has secured $12 million of funding for further development of its ovarian cancer drug, CVac.

A day traders' favourite, Prima had been close to biting the dust, with a mere $750,000 in the bank and no major holder to tap.

Investment bank Fortrend Securities has filled the breach with an equity facility. Details are scarce, but the funds can be drawn down at Prima's discretion over the next three years based on the prevailing share price. For Prima's 1500 investors this means that unless the share price improves lickety-split, they'll get a heavily diluted share of the spoils. 

As Prima CEO Martin Rogers argues, that's better than holding 100 per cent of an entity that was likely to have "gone to dust" without the funding. He adds that retail holders could have provided funding via a share-purchase plan, but the take-up was underwhelming. 

The CVac vaccine -- targeted for cancers with a high morbidity rate -- offers an entree into a wider ovarian cancer market worth $US2.1 billion ($3.27 billion) annually (biotech PR 101: spruik the billion-dollar size of the existing potential market). 

Prima's earlier trials resulted in four out of 21 patients (19 per cent) responding to the treatment. While this doesn't sound like a brilliant rate, we're talking about very sick patients. 

The next step is an FDA-approved phase2b/3 trial. The submission paperwork alone costs $US135,000, but Rogers expects the $12 million to be more than enough to get to registration stage. 

Biotech Daily analyst Marc Sinatra gave up on Prima "many moons ago". He says that while the facility isn't ideal, it's not "death spiral" financing such as resetting secured convertible notes. "This deal demonstrates there's a little bit of capital around for less than perfect or higher risk assets," he says. 

Criterion rates Prima a hold. The stock is also good for speculative fun, as it's subject to violent intraday fluctuations. 

Prima boasts a bankable signature in the guise of Gardasil (cervical cancer vaccine) hero Ian Frazer, who heads the scientific committee. 

source:

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25173368-23634,00.html


----------



## ozewolf

*PRR*

PRR is starting to look very positive and perhaps a easy return in capital for investors that are eager enough to take a low risk (?) punt...(0.005 - 0.010 in 2 month)...


----------



## psychic

More positives than negatives at this stage, so the risk/reward in now skewed in favour of reward.  Trials are now underway for the CVac Cancer Therapy Patient Treatment and now we have the $12 million funding, so its all up from here


----------



## psychic

Just wondering when this  "violent intraday fluctuations" is happening next?

According to this arcticle it states:

Criterion rates Prima a hold. The stock is also good for speculative fun, as it's subject to violent intraday fluctuations. 


source: 
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25173368-23634,00.html


----------



## psychic

*Re: PRR on the MOVE...*



ozewolf said:


> Looks PRR is showing positive movement since last anouncement and market
> is proving same...
> Time to accumulate





I very much hope you are still accumulating this stock at current levels.  I am sure some prelimanary results in reagrds to the CVac cancer trials will be announced to the market in due course.


----------



## ozewolf

Prima is up 40% today, trading near 9 Mill shares...will be very interesting to see if this stock can break 2c over the next few days...


----------



## togs

I'm curious about what the market depth is showing on PRR at the moment.

To my inexperienced eye, it looks like an overwhelming demand for stock. I'm trying to find the reason for this. 

Anyone else care to take a look, perhaps post a theory?

Cheers,
togs


----------



## andione1983

looks like a good opportunity, if you want something risky, but which has a fairly strong possibility of doing something, it might be worth a try, so i am umping in with 1000.00 at .016C each


----------



## ozewolf

andione1983 said:


> looks like a good opportunity, if you want something risky, but which has a fairly strong possibility of doing something, it might be worth a try, so i am umping in with 1000.00 at .016C each




Been sitting on this for some time and patience is finaly paying itself off...
Huge upside in 2009 (I believe)...


----------



## andione1983

has anyone else of Primas research this year are they looking good at this stage? Obviously the government has some hopes that they have some business potential here?


----------



## ozewolf

andione1983 said:


> looks like a good opportunity, if you want something risky, but which has a fairly strong possibility of doing something, it might be worth a try, so i am umping in with 1000.00 at .016C each



you have done well so far and I believe there is even more upside waiting for ya
I don't think that there is anything to worry about at current levels...good luck


----------



## andione1983

UP 30% in the last 2 days... now .027 so looking good i think? what are your thoughts.....................................


----------



## ozewolf

PRR is looking all good so far (I think)...
and much more upside especially with more positive announcements...
GO PRR


----------



## andione1983

ozewolf said:


> PRR is looking all good so far (I think)...
> and much more upside especially with more positive announcements...
> GO PRR





.035 at close of business today!!  but why hasnt the company released any news releases as to why they have gained so much? whats the go?


----------



## ozewolf

See Co announcements over last 4 Month and you understand why we're enjoying the ride (Etrade does list and a good source to follow latest news...)


----------



## Uncertain Times

BioTechnologyNews.net

Prima soars on Dendreon announcement 

*andione1983*: Maybe this will help you with regards to "the go."


----------



## planethowells

those following PRR, have you seen this from today ?!
need we be worried?

welcome other opinions on this matter.


----------



## planethowells

sorry!

here is the link

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25352939-661,00.html

someone please tell me that this is not something that puts the potential success or PRR into question


----------



## Uncertain Times

I am no scientist but it seems to me that CVac is more about giving those with the cancer more time. 







> At present, in Victoria, fewer than half the women diagnosed with ovarian cancer survive five years.



So what PRR are doing is trying to extend that period of time.
At Peter Mac they are: 







> Prof Bowtell's Australian ovarian cancer study examines the other side of the coin -- how many women with ovarian cancer carry the mutation.



-
The way I read it is that although both are looking at the same cancer they are at different stages of the cancer. 
-
PRR's CVac "works as a post-surgery and post-chemo maintenance therapy to delay relapse and control metastases." (http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090306/pdf/31ggc1hfkh0dn5.pdf)
-
Peter Mac will be trying to develop some sort of screening program to determine who is going to be at risk of getting the cancer and working out the why's and how's.
-
"Currently there are no ovarian cancer maintenance therapy products available" (http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090306/pdf/31ggc1hfkh0dn5.pdf)


I hold PRR.


----------



## planethowells

Thanks for that insight Uncertain!

It certainly gives me tremendous confidence that PRR is not threatened.

Cheers!!


----------



## lucifuge

I noted the PRR Investor Presentation available on the ASX news today. Very interesting read.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00945561

It would be really something for an Aussie co. to make such headway into cervical cancer treatments. Certainly, all of the live phases to date are revealing brilliant progress. I wasn't aware until reading it of the prominent staff working there.


----------



## ozewolf

Prima Biomed released some more positive news today and yes guys this stock has still more to go for...
Current level up, up, up...
Happy days


----------



## Uncertain Times

Up 88% today and 100% on Fridays close. I hope the sentiment holds for all those who have some PRR. The TV news and papers may run some stories over the next couple of days to help the ramping up of this stock.


----------



## lucifuge

*Chinese Patent for Oncomab Cancer Antibody Treatment !!!*

http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00945949


----------



## joeyjoejoe

$1000 in 2 minutes

I bought 100,000 for 10 cents at 11:23 and sold the lot for 11 cents @ 11:25pm 

=) !!


----------



## andione1983

a month ago i got 60,000 at .015 costed me $900bucks. now i could sell for .08 and get approx 4800!! not too bad over a couple of days!


----------



## Sean K

Guys, if you're going to commentate on your entry and exit points then please also provide a little commentary of the rationale behind your decisions. Otherwise, we just turn into another one of those sites. Cheers.


----------



## planethowells

This may sounds like a stupud question, but I've been called worse things ;-)

I'm somewhat new to this. I understand shares, but how do options work?
Anyone feel like giving a very brief primer.

I'm particularly interested in the much talk I'm seeing (mostly on HotCopper) about options for PRR being a bargain.

They selling now for around $0.048, but there's a strike price 0.02 and an expiry date (end 2011). And something about 1 for 2 or 2 for 1.

What's the benefit of having them - at these option prices.
How do you exercise them ?

Basically want to know if it's worth buying any ?

planet


----------



## Sean K

planethowells said:


> I'm particularly interested in the much talk I'm seeing (mostly on HotCopper) about options for PRR being a bargain.
> 
> They selling now for around $0.048, but there's a strike price 0.02 and an expiry date (end 2011). And something about 1 for 2 or 2 for 1.
> 
> What's the benefit of having them - at these option prices.
> How do you exercise them ?
> 
> Basically want to know if it's worth buying any ?
> 
> planet



You can buy and sell the options on market any time just like a share. What you want to do is buy the option with the thought that the sp will appreciate well above the option strike price. If it is .02 and the stock goes to .20, then when you convert them to ordinary shares (through the company at a cost of 2c per option) you get 18c for free, less what you initially paid for them. There will sometime be an arbitrage between the option price, strike and the share price. An option might be considered 'cheap' if it is less to buy than the current sp less the strike price. PRR is currently at .078 less the strike of the option .02 = .058. If the option is priced less than that, then it's cheap. However, what you are assuming is that the sp is going to continue up, or remain at these levels when the option expires. If you buy the option and the share price tanks back to under .02 (what you have to pay to convert the option), the option you bought at .048 is worthless and you lose all your money. Confused? I am.


----------



## planethowells

thanks Kennas
Confused at first, but after reading about 3 times at least it made sense.
Still have a few question though.
How do you convert, do you have to call up the company or just my broker ?
What's the expiry for?...must I convert only after or only before ?
If I sell my options, then presumably I'm just passing them on for going market rate for them, but that's not converting them right?
Out of interest, can you recommend one or two decent trading brokers/sites ?
I want to do as much as I can online myself.
I'm currently using my employer internet banking (it's a bank, not that I'm a banker or anything ....IT me), but there are too many restrictions and they charge a lot!
Cheers


----------



## planethowells

also is there some consideration about 1 for or v/v ?


********************************************************************************************************************


----------



## Sean K

planethowells said:


> thanks Kennas
> Confused at first, but after reading about 3 times at least it made sense.
> Still have a few question though.
> How do you convert, do you have to call up the company or just my broker ? I've only ever done it by calling the company and they post or fax the forms for you.
> What's the expiry for?...must I convert only after or only before ?Expiry date is a balance between what the company reasonable expects their underlying sp to get to and beyond, incentive for people to invest, and a way of them getting some extra money in the bank by issuing shares. Must convert some time before expiry.
> If I sell my options, then presumably I'm just passing them on for going market rate for them, but that's not converting them right? Correct.
> Out of interest, can you recommend one or two decent trading brokers/sites ?
> I want to do as much as I can online myself. I use Etrade and IG, there's other threads on the topic you should search through.
> I'm currently using my employer internet banking (it's a bank, not that I'm a banker or anything ....IT me), but there are too many restrictions and they charge a lot!
> Not sure about the 1 for v/v
> Cheers Good luck![end quote]
> 
> On another note regarding the PRR options that look 'cheap'. The reason could very well be that the market believes that the sp has run ahead of itself and people aren't willing to pay up for an option that they think will not be in the money around expiry time. Food for thought.


----------



## Uncertain Times

I am out as of yesterday. Made some money and will leave it up to others to ride it out.
I am getting back into shares as a way of making some extra money to suplement my income so a profit is a profit for me.
Years ago my wife and I bought shares to hold long term. We could never decide when to sell even though the companies we had purchased were doing very well. We sold out eventually to buy our first unit and I always kicked myself that we hadn't jumped when they had doubled. Our deposit would have been bigger and things may have turned out a little different. Not saying we didn't do well but we could have done better.
Anyways this is probably not the forum for such a post and Kennas please move it elsewhere if you have a better spot for it.


----------



## vanthang

Hi all

I have been watching DNDN for long time (the company has the same story that PRR mentioned in the presentation. It has a tremendous up trend. You can see at: 
http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3ADNDN

I think It is not crazy when investing money in such a unique product. You guys will miss the train !

I hold PRR  and never feel confidence when buying stocks like this time !

Happy trading !


----------



## Sean K

vanthang said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been watching DNDN for long time (the company has the same story that PRR mentioned in the presentation. It has a tremendous up trend. You can see at:
> http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3ADNDN
> 
> I think It is not crazy when investing money in such a unique product. You guys will miss the train !
> 
> I hold PRR  and never feel confidence when buying stocks like this time !
> 
> Happy trading !



Maybe you could post that in the DNDN thread. If you can find one. You see, this is an Australian Stock Forum. Not many trade on the Nasdaq here. But thanks for the hot tip anyway. I'm off to jump on the train. Cheers.


----------



## wanlad1

Hi I am a trader (day trade & or swing trader) I hold PRR recent purchase at .062 100,000 purchased last friday.  Today purchased another 100,000 at .074 Tomorrow is my sell day whether at a loss or profit as plan is to sell prior to the release of expected announcement on the U.S. market.  

Reading the map eg chart, big rally on the 21st April to the 22nd then Doji on the 22nd high rejected and sold down to near the close.  Then a try for lower prices, on the 23rd then on the 24th an inside day closing at the high (suggests buyers are back in control).  

Today the 27th (next trading day) pulled back up over .07 being the low for the day.  Note this was the low of the day of the Doji on the 22nd.  .07 now seen to be support and the high of the 22nd to be retested (IMO).  Tomorrow night U.S. markets i am lead to believe there will be an important announcement to be made that could influence this stock.  (Buy on Rumor sell on fact).

I speculate that tomorrow will retest the high and may even break through on the news, however I am a chartist and only use fundamentals to support my map reading.  Therefore i will be out tomorrow with a tidy profit if I am correct.  If i am wrong I do then not much to loose as will stop out.  See map (chart below)  







Note Day trading and Swing trades are high risk speak with your broker before taking a trade.


----------



## ojm

Any opinions on latest announcement? Share placement of up to $5k for shareholders. Glad I still hold a small lot. May participate in it.


----------



## wanlad1

wanlad1 said:


> Hi I am a trader (day trade & or swing trader) I hold PRR recent purchase at .062 100,000 purchased last friday.  Today purchased another 100,000 at .074 Tomorrow is my sell day whether at a loss or profit as plan is to sell prior to the release of expected announcement on the U.S. market.
> 
> Reading the map eg chart, big rally on the 21st April to the 22nd then Doji on the 22nd high rejected and sold down to near the close.  Then a try for lower prices, on the 23rd then on the 24th an inside day closing at the high (suggests buyers are back in control).
> 
> Today the 27th (next trading day) pulled back up over .07 being the low for the day.  Note this was the low of the day of the Doji on the 22nd.  .07 now seen to be support and the high of the 22nd to be retested (IMO).  Tomorrow night U.S. markets i am lead to believe there will be an important announcement to be made that could influence this stock.  (Buy on Rumor sell on fact).
> 
> I speculate that tomorrow will retest the high and may even break through on the news, however I am a chartist and only use fundamentals to support my map reading.  Therefore i will be out tomorrow with a tidy profit if I am correct.  If i am wrong I do then not much to loose as will stop out.  See map (chart below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note Day trading and Swing trades are high risk speak with your broker before taking a trade.




Well that trade went belly up, early in the morning ASX release advising PRR had generously sold a large parcel of shares for 2.5c from memory.  Anyway anticipated things not going according to plan so watched for a few minutes and sold out at .072 overall still made a profit.  The main thing to remember as a trader, is remember why you entered and if something changes for the worse get out!  Thus it was a successful trade even though did not make what i had anticipated.


----------



## ozewolf

Bio Market in US...very impressive gains...
Can PRR do same ??


Cancer vaccine makers rocket on Dendreon news

BOSTON (MarketWatch) -- Shares of a handful of cancer vaccine developers got a much-needed boost on Tuesday after Dendreon Corp. reported positive clinical results for its prostate cancer treatment Provenge, which has had difficulties winning U.S. regulatory approval.

Shares of Seattle-based Dendreon Corp. (DNDN) rocketed almost 160% to $19.00 in late morning trading, after reaching an earlier high of $22.10. The shares had been halted since late Monday in advance of the news.

Early Tuesday, Dendreon said that a key Phase III clinical trial had shown Dendreon helped extend the lives of men with advanced prostate cancer. While the company didn't specify at this time how much longer the patients lived, it said it would release further details at a medical meeting slated for April 28.

Dendreon shares have traded wildly since 2007, when the Food and Drug Administration declined to approve Provenge, stating it needed more supporting evidence. The FDA's decision horrified Dendreon investors, who were heartened by a positive recommendation issued by an FDA advisory panel on the drug just two months before the agency's final decision. 

While the FDA is not bound to the recommendations of its advisory committees, it generally follows them.

Provenge is a member of a new class of cancer therapeutics called vaccines because they use human cells to elicit a strong immune response.

Dendreon's news also stoked shares of other cancer-vaccine companies that have likewise experienced setbacks for their products in recent years. 

Shares of Antigenics Inc. (AGEN), which received a Nasdaq delisting warning notice a few months ago, saw its shares shoot up 62% to 72 cents a share. 

Antigenics' Oncophage therapy is currently approved only in Russia, where it is still seeking commercial partners and government reimbursement. While Antigenics has filed for approval in Europe, it has yet to do so in the U.S.

Also gaining were shares of Cell Genesys Inc. (CEGE), up 31% at 46 cents. The company has been developing a product called GVAX to treat a variety of cancers. 

Cell Genesys discontinued a Phase III clinical trial of GVAX for prostate cancer last summer due to disappointing results.


----------



## wanlad1

I dropped this stock when announcement that they issued shares for .025 for capital raising and since then has had not such good news but will look for another entry.


----------



## ojm

SPP announced today at $0.070 per share up to $5000. Current share price is $0.068. 

I can think of two reasons why it is higher than current market price: management no longer need the cash, or management expect it to be over $0.070 by the time the offer closes.


----------



## wanlad1

The third reason was explained in the offer, I guess at time of preparation they did not expect the price to fall, however after their announcement to obtain fundings by providing shares at .025 from memory it spooked the price down to where it is now.  

See below an exert from their offer!

6. Offer Price
The offer price for each Share to be issued under the SPP is $0.07. This price is less than
the market price of ordinary shares in Prima traded on ASX during a specified period in the
30 days prior to the Record Date. The maximum market price of ordinary shares in Prima
traded on ASX during that period was $0.11.


----------



## planethowells

*Could someone pls post this on Hot C0pper?*

PRR followers ... need your help !!

I have a few questions that I would like to post on Hot C0pper forum (since it is busier on the PRR discussion front), but my ID is suspended for now reason and support are not answering mails.

Could someone from this thread please (if you have an account on HC) post my questions there on my behalf?

=======================================================
This is from "planethowells" who has been suspended (again) on HC for no reason so cannot post this directly himself.

planethowells: I am a holder of PRR and a strong believer in their imminent positive gear up to partnering, takeover, IND approval etc. But, I have a question.

I follow the PRR posts on HC daily (remember I cannot participate because of those pesky support dudes).

1) Has anyone got a truly clear view about PRRs patent portfolio and it's scope in terms of rights on this technology application to other cancers and countries that have granted the patents ? ... I have only managed to find info in posts but it's comment rather than published articles.

2) In a presentation from May 2009 on Dendreon's own website (Bank of America and Merrill Lynch 2009 Health Care Conference), one of the slides mentions further application of their technology and the cancers it can be applied to. Ovarian cancer is mentioned. Is Dendreon targeting Mucin-1 protein?. Mucin-1 is not mentioned. If so, does anyone see this as a worry for PRR ? ...does PRR have the patents/rights for drug that target the Mucin-1 protein ?. If yes, how extensive (worldwide) ?

3) In addition to that, Dendreon has in phase I, a drug called Neuvenge which seems to be targeted at Ovarain cancer (among others). Not sure if this is based on Mucin-1 protein (I think not). But, does anyone know if this is a threat to PRR ?

see slide 23 at this link.
http://www.veracast.com/webcasts/bas/healthcare09/id79104527.cfm

4) They mention (on slide 29) "Significant commercial potential: 100% worldwide rights". Does that challenge PRRs patents ?

Will really appreciate it if someone is able to help clarify PRR has nothing to worry about (I'm sure it's the case judging by the immensely positive posts here regarding PRR).

Just a final note. I post this not to generate any picture that PRR may have issues to get their market - I simply want to get clearest understand so that I (and we all) can relax ;-)

Thanks *planethowells*
=======================================================


----------



## ozewolf

Most latest news about someone being in contact with M. R. .... again all positive (you would believe).... 

Martin Rogers, Director PRR, was kind enough to reply on Sunday to an email from me yesterday, (which I read today after work) and to reply again tonight giving his permission for me to post it here. (Seemed unethical not to ask first) 

He asked me to include a note that the information is from previous 2007 disclosed information (apart from his comment about the current USA trip, of course).

I contacted him to try to dispel some uncertainty I had about the Biomira rights and PRR's rights to CVAC and he has done so most satisfactorily. Maybe other already knew these facts, but I did not. He also volunteered some comment on the IP coverage and a positive comment about the current US trip.

This was his full reply:

"Biomira don't exist as a company anymore and the rights have been sold to Merck Sharpe & Dome.

However, Prima collapsed its relationship with Biomira swapping project ownership for shares in Prima and Prima acquired the worldwide rights for Biomira. This is a very good position for shareholders. Prima owns 100% of CVac. Biomira sold their shares a while back.

It is complex but the patents of Prima articulate the fusion of mucin-1(antigen) and mannan(carbohydrate adjunvant) to the dendritic cells presenting themselves to the immune system. This is a strong IP position to be in.

Currently I just arrived in the US, things are very positive and we should be going through a great process for shareholders over the next 18 months."


----------



## wanlad1

I have just brought back in, yesterday as looks to have an equilateral triangle forming, which will break out one way or another. From market depth and previous recent interest in this stock I am anticipating the upside. 

If wrong I will be stopped out.






The two days i have circled 8th & 11th March very bullish days high & increased volume.  Buyers having a strong effect on the price, on the 8th closed on its high with a good range for the day.  On the 11th gapped up high outside of the tri but did not sustain, too strong too early.  

However it would appear to be coming to a place of decision, up or down.  Yesterdays market depth growing on the buyers side, with small sell off end of day when price movement did not occur..  I would say day traders selling off their positions and may reload tomorrow, only time will tell

Target .10 for the greedy and may not reach, I sill be out before that.  Stop loss close under .6


----------



## alex90

Does anyone still hold Prima? Anyone heard anything about the progress of phase 3 trial? Havn't seen much progress from the company lately.... 
Cheers


----------



## andione1983

alex90 said:


> Does anyone still hold Prima? Anyone heard anything about the progress of phase 3 trial? Havn't seen much progress from the company lately....
> Cheers





Of course im holding, i brought 1k at .016, made about 3k so far, and still holding, im sure they are going to go up more... be patient


----------



## lianeisme

Does any one know when the FDA will make its final decision in regards to this vaccine. How fare along are they in their 3rd clinical trial when will that be finished. The company doesn't seem to keep its investors informed it would help if they made more announcements.


----------



## andione1983

andione1983 said:


> Of course im holding, i brought 1k at .016, made about 3k so far, and still holding, im sure they are going to go up more... be patient






Whats the go with Prima, up 20% or so in the last two days, any news sneaking through that we haven't heard about? Finished today at .067c


----------



## lianeisme

I think people are buying from old news 8/7/2009  nothing seems to have changed as yet. This stock reminds me of a stock I bought many years ago called AVT lost all my money on it you can look it up on delisted.com It was a great medical breakthrough. Then all of a sudden it went offshore to China then   the director disappeared with all our money. Not saying this will happen to this stock but it appears to be the kind of stock that would bounce on any news, medical innovations are very risky stocks its all or nothing when it comes to the FDA. If no new comes out soon it will settle again,  buy the way the volumes are not that high this would be traders making some quick dollars trading on gossip and roomers. If you think I am wrong please let me know.


----------



## andione1983

Trading Halt from today!! what does this mean for us who hold PRR? could this be good or bad news?


Request for Trading Halt for Prima Biomed Limited
In accordance with ASX Listing Rule 17.1, the directors of Prima Biomed Limited (PRR)
request an immediate trading halt in the securities of the company pending an
announcement to the ASX regarding an investment by a US fund.
The company requests the trading halt remain in place until the opening of trading on
Tuesday 21th July 2009, unless the company makes an announcement before that time.
The company is not aware of any reason why ASX should not grant the request for a
trading halt.
Yours sincerely,
Martin Rogers
Executive Director


----------



## alex90

The trading halt is pending on the announcement from the US FDA. If approved, we should see a significant jump in sp. Fingers crossed!


----------



## andione1983

alex90 said:


> The trading halt is pending on the announcement from the US FDA. If approved, we should see a significant jump in sp. Fingers crossed!




Thats marvelous... congrats to all who hod PRR and good luck for next week!!! 
All the best!!! Patience will hopefully pay off!


----------



## lucifuge

andione1983 said:


> Trading Halt from today!! what does this mean for us who hold PRR? could this be good or bad news?




sheesh, you'd have to be a mega-cynic to consider *bad news *on the eve of so many positive movements and expectations!!

The success of trials to date, the stage that CVAC is at trial-wsie NOW and highly probably buy-in involvement from other Co.s should dispell any thoughts of bad news.


----------



## alex90

so if it does go up after this trading halt, are you guys gonna sell or hold?
I know it is a personal opinion but just wondering what others are thinking.....


----------



## lucifuge

alex90 said:


> so if it does go up after this trading halt, are you guys gonna sell or hold?
> I know it is a personal opinion but just wondering what others are thinking.....




Have a look at the long term trend of PRR; back to 1993. It's a classic chart reflecting the phases of company from inception, through to consolidation and now; growth. why would you want to sell in a growth cycle???


----------



## alex90

Lucifuge, after this spikes it will surely drop (have a look at NEU), do you think it will hit .07 or round-abouts again or is this announcement such significant event?
Cheers


----------



## lucifuge

alex90 said:


> Lucifuge, after this spikes it will surely drop (have a look at NEU), do you think it will hit .07 or round-abouts again or is this announcement such significant event?
> Cheers




Who knows what the announcement will be, or what effect it will cause. All I know is that I really like the company and am holding for the long term.

If you feel so sure it will drop, then sell.


----------



## andione1983

lucifuge said:


> Who knows what the announcement will be, or what effect it will cause. All I know is that I really like the company and am holding for the long term.
> 
> If you feel so sure it will drop, then sell.




Today the announcement was made and the trading halt was lifted, the announcement was released, that a US company will be investing 25million dollars into PRR over a certin amount of time, there hasnt been a huge SP increase hovering around 12% up today, im still hanging on. waiting lol


----------



## andione1983

WTF is going on with PRR? a supposedly good news release about a us investor, spiked up to 8c, then sliding down the next day to around 6.5c? what the hell is going on i cant work it out.


----------



## lianeisme

andione1983 said:


> WTF is going on with PRR? a supposedly good news release about a us investor, spiked up to 8c, then sliding down the next day to around 6.5c? what the hell is going on i cant work it out.



The pase 2 trials will take some considerable time. 
If it passes the trial 2 phase with the FDA. 
There is a further trail with the FDA phase 3 it will take years yet. If you look at the records of the FDA more products get knocked back than accepted. 
It is a speculative stock. 
If it does well you will make money. 
Keep in mind they may change the stock at any time say reducing them say if you own 10,000 shares at present and bought at a cheap price they may combine at say 20 to 100 so you end up with 500 shares these small companies tend do that, once they have done this your parcel becomes worthless then they can buy back. I don't fully understand how or why this happens but they seem to get away with it. Therefore the investors that were there for the long haul get no dividends and nothing really for supporting the company through the hard times. Its the smart investors that make the money out of these stocks they don't care what the company is doing they are trading that's all. Take a look at IPL for example of what I have told you or eco on delisted.com 
The news was simply that they had obtained finance to go into the next trial phase. The way the stock shot up to me represents danger I would have sold if I owned these stocks. These kind of stock shoot up if someone sneezes on hope. 
However I could be very wrong I am wrong a lot of times please remember I am new to this. 
If you look at the company announcements they are few and far between. The television interview is with one woman only on their web site.
I would have like to have seen a larger array of success stories. I personally now after learning the hard way to only trade in Blue chip stock they are dearer to buy but a much safer prospect with more transparency, you can make a lot more money trading in this kind of stock with much less risk. Make sure you do your research thoughly if you don't your just gambling.


----------



## ojm

lianeisme said:


> Keep in mind they may change the stock at any time say reducing them say if you own 10,000 shares at present and bought at a cheap price they may combine at say 20 to 100 so you end up with 500 shares these small companies tend do that, once they have done this your parcel becomes worthless then they can buy back. I don't fully understand how or why this happens but they seem to get away with it.




What the hell are you on about? Are you saying that small-caps can just take your shares away? I really don't understand you. Are you taling about a reverse-split? Where 2 shares becomes 1 at double the price of the original?

Perhaps don't talk about something you seem to be making up. 



lianeisme said:


> I personally now after learning the hard way to only trade in Blue chip stock they are dearer to buy but a much safer prospect with more transparency, you can make a lot more money trading in this kind of stock with much less risk. Make sure you do your research thoughly if you don't your just gambling.




Hey, blue chips are always safe. Look at BNB... And what do you mean they are "dearer" to buy?


----------



## lucifuge

lianeisme said:


> The pase 2 trials will take some considerable time.
> If it passes the trial 2 phase with the FDA.
> There is a further trail with the FDA phase 3 it will take years yet. If you look at the records of the FDA more products get knocked back than accepted.
> It is a speculative stock.
> If it does well you will make money.




It is a speculative stock and it is currently in a growth period. In the US, the ovarian cancer market is worth about $2.1b, and headed for $3.6B in 2010. As far as the company is progressing in terms of trials and it's potential, for me it's worth having some dough in the company. I only have one speculative stock and this is it.



lianeisme said:


> Keep in mind they may change the stock at any time say reducing them say if you own 10,000 shares at present and bought at a cheap price they may combine at say 20 to 100 so you end up with 500 shares these small companies tend do that, once they have done this your parcel becomes worthless then they can buy back. I don't fully understand how or why this happens but they seem to get away with it. Therefore the investors that were there for the long haul get no dividends and nothing really for supporting the company through the hard times. Its the smart investors that make the money out of these stocks they don't care what the company is doing they are trading that's all. Take a look at IPL for example of what I have told you or eco on delisted.com
> .......
> *However I could be very wrong I am wrong a lot of times please remember I am new to this. *




if a stock is re-rated your holding value is fixed, it's just the no. of shares you own changes in inverse proportion. So i don't know what you are talking about. But then again you said the said very same thing about yourself


----------



## andione1983

I still can't work out PRR another trading halt yesterday they said it would be a halt till Friday, but today resumed trading, and dropped in share price after the following news release, i honestly don't know what to think of this company.

*ASX/Media Release
Thursday 30 July 2009
PRIMA BIOMED SUBMITS CVAC™ IND APPLICATION WITH US FDA
• Investigational New Drug (IND) application major commercialisation milestone
for CVac™
Australian health care company Prima BioMed (Prima) (ASX: PRR) is pleased to
announce that is has submitted its Investigational New Drug (IND) application with the
US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to evaluate the Company’s core product, the
CVac™ ovarian cancer therapy vaccine.
The submission of the IND with US FDA is one of the major milestones to be achieved
in the commercialisation process for CVac™, and represents one of the critical
requirements of the product’s development cycle. The granting of Investigational New
Drug status is a pre-requisite for all new drug human clinical trial required for FDA
approval for commercialisation.
The filing of the IND represents the culmination of years of scientific and pre-clinical
validation of the technology and commitment from Prima and its world class medical
advisory team. The IND submission is being managed by former US FDA Deputy
Director of Cell and Gene Therapy Dr. Joyce Frey-Vasconcells, currently Executive
Director, PharmaNet Consulting, and the Company looks forward to delivering the
outcomes of the IND to the market as soon they become available.
Prima BioMed Chairman said: “The submission of our IND application for CVac™ with
the US FDA is a major step forward in the development timeline for this product and
strengthens the potential for the CVac™ cancer vaccine immunotherapy to provide a
positive solution for ovarian cancer sufferers."
"We look forward to working closely with the FDA to continue to advance the
development of what we hope will be the first commercially available active cancer
vaccine immunotherapy product for women with ovarian cancer in the world,” Mr
Gokyildirim said.
The Company continues to make rapid progress towards commercialising CVac™
into the global multi-billion oncology pharmacy market. CVac™ is an ovarian cancer
therapy vaccine treatment which is administered post-surgery and post-chemotherapy
to delay relapse and control metastases. There is a large un-met medical need for
new treatments for ovarian cancer which has a very high morbidity rate, and at
present there are no maintenance-based therapy products commercially available.*


----------



## lucifuge

You need to read more clearly:
-----------------------------------------------
.....The securities of Prima Biomed Limited (the “Company”) will be placed in pre-open at the request of the Company, pending the release of an announcement by the Company. Unless ASX decides otherwise, the securities will remain in pre-open until the *earlier of* the commencement of normal trading on Friday, 31 July 2009 *or when the announcement is released to the market.*

Security Code:    PRR
                        PRRO
-----------------------------------------------



andione1983 said:


> I still can't work out PRR another trading halt yesterday they said it would be a halt till Friday, but today resumed trading, and dropped in share price after the following news release, i honestly don't know what to think of this company.
> 
> *ASX/Media Release
> Thursday 30 July 2009
> PRIMA BIOMED SUBMITS CVAC™ IND APPLICATION WITH US FDA
> • Investigational New Drug (IND) application major commercialisation milestone
> for CVac™
> Australian health care company Prima BioMed (Prima) (ASX: PRR) is pleased to
> announce that is has submitted its Investigational New Drug (IND) application with the
> US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to evaluate the Company’s core product, the
> CVac™ ovarian cancer therapy vaccine.
> The submission of the IND with US FDA is one of the major milestones to be achieved
> in the commercialisation process for CVac™, and represents one of the critical
> requirements of the product’s development cycle. The granting of Investigational New
> Drug status is a pre-requisite for all new drug human clinical trial required for FDA
> approval for commercialisation.
> The filing of the IND represents the culmination of years of scientific and pre-clinical
> validation of the technology and commitment from Prima and its world class medical
> advisory team. The IND submission is being managed by former US FDA Deputy
> Director of Cell and Gene Therapy Dr. Joyce Frey-Vasconcells, currently Executive
> Director, PharmaNet Consulting, and the Company looks forward to delivering the
> outcomes of the IND to the market as soon they become available.
> Prima BioMed Chairman said: “The submission of our IND application for CVac™ with
> the US FDA is a major step forward in the development timeline for this product and
> strengthens the potential for the CVac™ cancer vaccine immunotherapy to provide a
> positive solution for ovarian cancer sufferers."
> "We look forward to working closely with the FDA to continue to advance the
> development of what we hope will be the first commercially available active cancer
> vaccine immunotherapy product for women with ovarian cancer in the world,” Mr
> Gokyildirim said.
> The Company continues to make rapid progress towards commercialising CVac™
> into the global multi-billion oncology pharmacy market. CVac™ is an ovarian cancer
> therapy vaccine treatment which is administered post-surgery and post-chemotherapy
> to delay relapse and control metastases. There is a large un-met medical need for
> new treatments for ovarian cancer which has a very high morbidity rate, and at
> present there are no maintenance-based therapy products commercially available.*


----------



## GaryS

ABN Amro 20th May 2009
Prima Biomed (PRR, Not formally covered)
We recently caught up with Martin Rogers Executive Director from Prima Biomed via a
teleconference. Prima Biomed has had a strong run recently (from A$0.03 to A$0.11)
following the successful results from a broadly similar company in the US Dendreon
(NASDAQNDN). DNDN released positive pivotal trial results for its treatment targeted at
prostate cancer.
Primas core compound CVac is a potential ovarian cancer therapy vaccine. Prima is setting
about divesting its non-core assets to focus on the CVac program. Its current cash reserves
of A$0.25m at 30 April are to be boosted by a placement to Laurence Freedman of A$1.5m, a
share purchase plan priced at A$0.07 and A$12m funding facility from Fortrend Securities.
Prima recently announced that it has commenced discussions with a potential North
American insitutional investment fund. The funds raised will enable a Phase IIb/III Pivotal trial
to be undertaken. Currently the company has commenced its Investigational New Drug
application for the FDA. It is anticipated that the trial could commence in September 2009.
The trial would take approximately two years to complete. Prima would explore partnering
opportunities during this time. An interesting play for investors with a high risk profile.

20% up today. Anyone with ideas why?


----------



## lianeisme

I know exactly why this happened on a business channel on austar the night before the stock shot up, a caller rang up to ask about the stock PRR the Broker was all over it, singing its praises. He has stock in the company, so low and behold the stock shot up. The other thing that came up during the show that evening was that the Broker sprouting PRR had had lunch with the CEO that very day, mmmmm. They were slapped with a speeding fine by the ASX and no one seems to know why the stock shot up MMMMMMMMMMMMM very fishy.  This is defiantly a risky stock it is a long term hold years if they get FDA great if they don't you got nothing. 50 / 50 chance.  I personally think the stock is way to expensive for the risk. They keep sprouting Dendon you must remember they are two separate companies with two separate products.  I hope it works and you all make money however I personally see better investments in the market with less risk 
This product was put under pressure by the last health Minster so they had to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## GaryS

lianeisme said:


> I know exactly why this happened on a business channel on austar the night before the stock shot up, a caller rang up to ask about the stock PRR the Broker was all over it, singing its praises. He has stock in the company, so low and behold the stock shot up.




Watched a replay of the business channel show on the weekend. Yes, you were right, the broker was all over the stock.

But, it still went up another 28% today.

How does that saying go "something about smoke and fire"


----------



## lianeisme

GaryS said:


> Watched a replay of the business channel show on the weekend. Yes, you were right, the broker was all over the stock.
> 
> But, it still went up another 28% today.
> 
> How does that saying go "something about smoke and fire"




mmmm wonder what station or show it was on that yesterday,? don't get me wrong think it could be a great stock _*if they get approval*_. But stocks that spike for no reason is on either roomer or someone knows something we all don't. I stay away from stuff like that, I'm not really a day trader, if I was I would play the game.


----------



## andione1983

After getting these on a sniff of success at .015c, i finally bailed today, at .10c, so im taking 6000.00 out of which 5k is profit, not sure if i did the right thing but i cant see this price staying up here for too long.


----------



## infidel

I think you can all go ahead "day trading" this stock for a while until the next big thing grabs everyone's attention. Volumes will TANK and there will be a lot of sad faces out there in a few months. Fair price for Prima right now is 0.045 - 0.052. I'm going to wait until then to get in.
But I also hope I'm wrong...what a lesson!


----------



## LarryL

infidel said:


> I think you can all go ahead "day trading" this stock for a while until the next big thing grabs everyone's attention. Volumes will TANK and there will be a lot of sad faces out there in a few months. Fair price for Prima right now is 0.045 - 0.052. I'm going to wait until then to get in.
> But I also hope I'm wrong...what a lesson!




Just wondering how you came up with a fair price of 0.045 - 0.052. I'm trying to learn how others value stocks. I have no idea what value I would give the company.

I don't hold any of the stock.


----------



## canadianaussie

Not sure where he valued it either but i own half million at 0.005 and having this much profit does nothing im holding on for dollars i guess about month hope!!!


----------



## LarryL

Wish I had brought in last week before they had announced the next phase in their trials. 
AAP
2009-08-31
Biotech Prima BioMed Ltd said on Monday that it had been advised by the United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA) that it could start its phase IIb clinical trial for its ovarian cancer vaccine treatment, CVac.

The phase IIb trial will be conducted using 60 patients at the Fred Hutchinson Cancer Centre in Seattle in the US.

The trial will seek to add to the positive efficacy results from Prima's previous phase IIa trial which was conducted in Australia.

Prima shares were 0.4 cents higher at 10 cents on Monday.


----------



## lucifuge

LarryL said:


> Wish I had brought in last week before they had announced the next phase in their trials.
> AAP
> 2009-08-31
> Biotech Prima BioMed Ltd said on Monday that it had been advised by the United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA) that it could start its phase IIb clinical trial for its ovarian cancer vaccine treatment, CVac.
> 
> The phase IIb trial will be conducted using 60 patients at the Fred Hutchinson Cancer Centre in Seattle in the US.
> 
> The trial will seek to add to the positive efficacy results from Prima's previous phase IIa trial which was conducted in Australia.
> 
> Prima shares were 0.4 cents higher at 10 cents on Monday.




Agreed totally. 

I'm expecting a positive monotonic chart (moving average wise) for some time well into continuing trials. It's only a serious negative for the share price IF the trial ends up unfavorably which is ages away. Why people would even consider selling NOW is insane to me, but what do i know. It's a 10 share in the low market


----------



## lucifuge

Out of interest for PRR's long term charting history, I include the 17 year weekly chart. There is 'long past' support/resistance line of approximately 25c (which st about 19c today, is currently about 20 to 30% from hitting it). At the rate PRR is rising the relevance of this line will possibly tested sooner than later.


----------



## surf73

A few months ago I thought I'd have a 'play' and bought $500 of this one at 5.8c, (with no research at all).
I'm going to stay on for the whole ride.......just wish I'd bought more.


----------



## lucifuge

Well that 20 or 30% has happened and its now at support levels, approx 25c. Interesting times for holders of the stock ahead. 



lucifuge said:


> Out of interest for PRR's long term charting history, I include the 17 year weekly chart. There is 'long past' support/resistance line of approximately 25c (which st about 19c today, is currently about 20 to 30% from hitting it). At the rate PRR is rising the relevance of this line will possibly tested sooner than later.


----------



## GaryS

Another big spike today. There must be something behind this rise ??? Anyone with any ideas ????  The company annual report doesn't seem to spotlight anything new that was not already known
For the record I don't own any shares in this stock. (I wish I did)


----------



## googs

I got in at 0.11 so pretty happy with this 
Not sure what is driving it up TBH no doubt they might get a please explain


----------



## LarryL

Just noticed that Prima has come out with a SPP. Does anyone have any thoughts on the pros and cons of being involved in this one. I have noticed that they have already had one back in May and another one in December last year.


----------



## lucifuge

LarryL said:


> Just noticed that Prima has come out with a SPP. Does anyone have any thoughts on the pros and cons of being involved in this one. I have noticed that they have already had one back in May and another one in December last year.




You have to do your own research, but as speculative stocks go, it's my pick from a wide bunch. They are about to start Phase IIb trials in the US, have news today on securing a patent in Japan. I think they have or are about to break in the Euro market. Personally, I think the potential upside is *enormous*. There was a segment a night or two ago on Today Tonight (or a Current Affair) on ovarian cancer and they highlighted how much more of a danger it is than breast cancer. So, PRR are working on an extremely important health product and get my vote and support for doing so. But as I say, do your own research and satisify yourself.


----------



## johannlo

LarryL from pure technicals perspective why not wait a bit longer to see how the dust settles? We're in a win win situation, either we get a VWAP discount or 15c, whichever is lower, that's win win in my book. I would be waiting till last possible minute to pull the trigger if you are considering. 

Personally I am heavily weighing the pros and cons as this is a bit risky to increase my exposure, its always been a pure speccie play for me (but conversely it held today whilst my beloved miners and energy stocks got trashed, go figure)


----------



## LarryL

This is an article from 
proactiveinvestors.com.au Thursday, October 22, 2009

Couldn't paste link as I haven't had enough posts. You can find the article on the proactiveinvestors website

"Psst, want to know one of the best performing stocks on the ASX in 2009?  A tip, this is not a mining stock.

Prima BioMed (ASX: PRR), an Australian healthcare company, rocketed from $0.005 to $0.265 in October - a mere gain of 5,200% - for investors who stayed the course.

Currently, the share price is $0.185.

Prima BioMed's lead product is CVac™. It is a vaccine therapy to treat ovarian cancer administered post-surgery and post-chemotherapy to delay relapse and control metastases.

What has generated excitement is that in August, the company received approval from the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for its Investigational New Drug (IND) application for CVac™ to proceed with a Phase IIb clinical trial in the US.

The trial, which will be conducted in of Seattle and managed out of the US, will be closely watched as will news of results filtering through.

Pfizer’s former Director of Global Medical, Ginny Raymond will oversee the pivotal clinical trial. The company said the trials will begin in the near future.

Following that trial, Prima BioMed intends to commence commercial treatment of ovarian cancer patients, beginning in Australia and New Zealand.

The prize for Prima BioMed is significant.  Recent estimates put the global market for ovarian cancer treatments at US$2 billion, and expected to rise to over US$3 billion by 2010.

Importantly, for patients, and for Prima BioMed, there is a large un-met medical and market need for new treatments for ovarian cancer which has a very high morbidity rate, and there are currently no maintenance-based therapy products commercially available.

Funding for these types of trials are not cheap.  Here, Prima BioMed is ahead of the curve.  In July, the company received funding from New York-based investment fund SpringTree Special Opportunities Fund, LP. 

Springtree knew a thing or two about successful investing in the "small-cap" space.  Its successful investment in NASDAQ-listed company Dendreon Corporation (NASDAQ: DNDN), applied similar technology, to Prima BioMed, to develop a vaccine treatment for prostate cancer.

Springtree likes to hedge its bets, providing a A$25.5 million convertible loan facility to Prima BioMed, doled out in 35 installments of $700,000 each, with upfront payments already made. An additional 15 million/5 year options are to be issued to Springtree. 

The convertible note accrues no interest, as long as Prima BioMed does not default under the loan terms.

The funding has removed much of the financial risk, that is attached to emerging biotechnology or healthcare companies.

A NASDAQ listing down the track might also ignite greater global interest in Prima BioMed.

Prima BioMed's subsidiary company, Cancer Vac Pty Ltd, has secured a Japanese patent for peptides that mimic the MUC1 antigen.  This is the key cancer antigen under development in its ovarian cancer immunotherapy program.

The wraps are high from Springtree on the prospects for Prima BioMed's CVac™, based on its due diligence.  Its  success with its Dendreon investment, which applied similar technology (to Prima BioMed), to developing a vaccine treatment for prostate cancer, lends comfort.

The last year has seen a heady rise in market valuation of Prima BioMed.  Some fall-back is to be expected. However, the upcoming Prima BioMed clinical trials, and market need for a successful therapy, bear keeping a close eye on Prima BioMed"


----------



## dragoslav

PRR Announcement today 30 October, 2009:


Regarding Springtree funding -

"As at 29th October 2009 the note was amended to be simply a 10% discount of the average volume - weighted average price of ordinary shares in the Company for a period of 5 consecutive business days during a specified period ending on the date immediately prior the the relevant repayment date."


A much better deal for PRR.


----------



## IMSancho

I posted the following on another forum, interested to hear anyone here's thought on how the SPP may play out.



> I think we could see the SPP play out 3 ways dependent on that all important VWAP of the 5 days leading up to closure:
> 
> 1. VWAP >16.5c : This I think would lead to the most people taking up the SPP, but also a lot of dumping on issue as the quick profit will be too much for most, so would most likely see a sharp drop immediately on issue.
> 
> 2. VWAP 14c - 16.5 : With the market price so close to the SPP many prospective subscribers would be thinking "Why bother?" I imagine this having the lowest take up, and things keep trading as usual
> 
> 3. VWAP <14c : Now this I think would be very interesting. You get a 10% discount on VWAP, and you end up with more shares than if they were issued at 15c, so I personally think would be a good buy, you end up with a lot of shares at a bargain price which is a good thing if you think this company is going places long term. However I think the fact that the price is under the maximum issue price will spook a lot of people, especially those that don't realise that if the VWAP is <15c the shares are issued at VWAP -10%. So this scenario could end up with a lower subscriber rate, and less of a sell down as it would be more attractive to the longer term holders.
> 
> Interested to hear others takes on these ideas, I may indeed have no idea what I'm on about
> 
> As always DYOR, not advice, etc.




Personally I think I'll probably take up the SPP, and as with most will be hoping for a higher price rather than lower, but what do others think?


----------



## googs

I'm going to take the SPP, I'm not sure why but I just have a good feeling about this one!


----------



## LarryL

I will be taking up my entitlement.
I like the idea that New York-based investment fund SpringTree, has put their money behind PRR in this financial climate.


----------



## Bhenn

I own a small parcel of Prima and recently used a case study I had to do for one of my business courses at uni to look at the company. It's certainly still very speculative, but the press is good and I looked towards simple things like patents, intellectual property and even the recent update of the ompany website to see what they are doing. If a move near 19cents or so around SPP cut off eventuates, I'll pull the trigger then sell half straight up probably...hoping it holds onto gains. But yeah, interesting considering they've recieved funding...why do they need more capital? Erm... no idea. So, take care with this one guys. Don't put the house on it but get ready for something special if it does take flight. 50/50.


----------



## IMSancho

PRR currently in trading halt:



> "In accordance with ASX Listing Rule 17.1, the directors of Prima Biomed Limited (PRR) request an immediate trading halt in the securities of the company pending an announcement to the ASX regarding the development of an oral vaccine for cervical cancer."




Will be very interesting to see the contents of this announcement, some big news could send the subscription rate for the SPP very high.


----------



## IMSancho

Cross post from 'that-other-forum-that-shall-not-be-named':

There is a bit more to this than what has come out in the announcement. Indeed the announcement simply says they are beginning to research this delivery method, but comments that Martin Rogers has made to the media reveal that this may be much more advanced than starting a project from scratch.

See article on lifescientist.com.au (can't link it as unable to link in posts yet, easy enough to find in a google search)

In particular M.R.'s comments:



> "The work on the basic platform science is pretty advanced and has been published, but this is the first time this has been applied to Gardasil," he said.
> 
> Rogers expects clinical trials on the vaccine to begin in around six to 12 months.


----------



## treeman

So far it is sounding very positive. Alot of people are still uncertain because the report stated research is being undertaken, but as mentioned the project and research is alot further then it looks. Also the following quote reinforces confidence in this company.



> The investment in an oral cervical cancer vaccine won't impact Prima BioMed's most advanced product, CVac, an ovarian cancer treatment.




I have picked up some shares this week at what I believe is a very good price, I think not many have caught on yet, so sitting back for the ride - just my opinion.


----------



## IMSancho

> Australian healthcare company Prima BioMed Ltd (ASX: PRR) (Prima) is pleased to announce that the Company’s Share Purchase Plan closed yesterday, Wednesday 25 November, and raised $9.6 million.




Very nice result considering statements to the media that they were looking to raise ~$5 Million


----------



## LarryL

If you have a chance have a look a what Southern Cross Equities have to say in regards to a target price for the next 12 months

http://pbm.brandbandits.de/investor/pdfs/091117_southern_cross.pdf


----------



## IMSancho

Also in today's AGM presentation the figure raised from the SPP was revised up to $11.25M

Shares have been issued to most holders by the looks (mine appeared this afternoon at some stage) which has led to a fair bit of trade just above the issue price, presumably from those selling straight up for a quick $1k.


----------



## lucifuge

Just found another, more recent report on PRR. It's a National Securities Research Report.


http://www.primabiomed.com.au/investor/analyst_reports_pdf/100511_National_Securities_Research_Report.pdf


----------



## lucifuge

*PRIMA ENTERS PARTNERSHIP WITH PRESTIGOUS FRAUNHOFER INSTITUTE FOR PRODUCTION OF CVac™ IN EUROPE*

onwards and upwards for the faithful! 


http://www.primabiomed.com.au/announcements/052710_Partnership_with_Fraunhofer_Institute.pdf


----------



## fatmango

The news continues to be good, but the price is languishing around 10c. i would have thought there would be more interest in this company.


----------



## clang

Fatmango, I think PRR still has a fair way to go until investors really start to get a hold of this one. There are still some hurdles to jump and if PRR can get over these, then we should see some interest at that stage.


----------



## lucifuge

One of those hurdles was overcome today, if you don't see PRR at value now, re-read this thread in the future.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100920/pdf/31slg8wqd7x7c1.pdf



clang said:


> Fatmango, I think PRR still has a fair way to go until investors really start to get a hold of this one. There are still some hurdles to jump and if PRR can get over these, then we should see some interest at that stage.


----------



## RADV

US article published last week:

"'Plenty of investors, wary about the sharp market volatility in the U.S., continue to seek refuge on foreign shores for stocks that promise sizable growth potential without a stiff price. Australia's Prima BioMed could well be one of the names to consider."

Full article:

http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/i...-next-dendreo/19662217/?icid=sphere_copyright


----------



## lucifuge

RADV said:


> US article published last week:
> 
> "'Plenty of investors, wary about the sharp market volatility in the U.S., continue to seek refuge on foreign shores for stocks that promise sizable growth potential without a stiff price. Australia's Prima BioMed could well be one of the names to consider."
> 
> Full article:
> 
> http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/i...-next-dendreo/19662217/?icid=sphere_copyright




The NASDAQ exposure come December was of significant interest in itself. But foreign investor potential into the Aussie traded PRR is going to be fascinating, particularly with PRR having a market cap of approx $100m. Some of the US biotechs in a similar vein to PRR have market caps in the $billions.  You have conservative targets of $0.60 per share ranging out to $1.20 and it's currently $0.14 per share.....exciting stuff!!


----------



## fatmango

Thanks for the link to the article RADV. Couldn't ask for a more heartening read on my little investment.


----------



## RADV

fatmango said:


> Thanks for the link to the article RADV. Couldn't ask for a more heartening read on my little investment.




You're very welcome. It's one of my few little specs, so I'm always looking out for a positive article. I really want them to do well (and not just so that I can make a profit ).


----------



## Miner

Out of blue PRR shot up by 33 %, massive volume , speeding ticket 

I wonder if a newsletter becomes so effective for more than ten fold volume, 40% increase in one day intra day trading why does not it happen in all recommendations from the same newsletter.

I am cynical to say that there is more than just the newsletter here. Stinking like rotten fish.


----------



## Good Vibes

Miner said:


> Out of blue PRR shot up by 33 %, massive volume , speeding ticket
> 
> I wonder if a newsletter becomes so effective for more than ten fold volume, 40% increase in one day intra day trading why does not it happen in all recommendations from the same newsletter.
> 
> I am cynical to say that there is more than just the newsletter here. Stinking like rotten fish.




I'm not cynical about PRR - but I am impatient with progress! However, my reputable online brockerage is recommending "Strong Buy" at the moment.

*As at 15 December 2010:*



> Trailing one year: the value of $1,000 invested one year ago is $786 [vs $1,073 for the All Ordinaries index], for a capital loss of $214. The total return to shareholders for 1 year is -21.4%.
> 
> Trailing five years: the value of $1,000 invested five years ago is $1,141, for a capital gain of $141.


----------



## shanti

Miner said:


> Out of blue PRR shot up by 33 %, massive volume , speeding ticket
> 
> I wonder if a newsletter becomes so effective for more than ten fold volume, 40% increase in one day intra day trading why does not it happen in all recommendations from the same newsletter.
> 
> I am cynical to say that there is more than just the newsletter here. Stinking like rotten fish.




It's not just US Newsletter, Australian Small Cap Investigator tipped PRR a few days ago.  Shares often shoot up after they tip.
Shanti


----------



## fanger

With no news I don't see the rush to get into this stock, it will probably bleed back down to the 10 cent mark like it has before.


----------



## againsthegrain

Couldn't agree more fanger, Prima will need to release a mega announcement to get the sp going. There has been so many dissapointements in the past, I feel for any new investors that might be jumping in on board without looking closely into the past. I feel there is lots of bears still locked in this one waiting to get out. Springtree are just another villan in the shadows lurking here.


----------



## fanger

Don't get me wrong I've made some good money out of Prima I just didn't get on this time. There is no way I'd be buying it now at 17 cents


----------



## shanti

fanger said:


> With no news I don't see the rush to get into this stock, it will probably bleed back down to the 10 cent mark like it has before.




After reading  PRESENTATION for DEUTSCHE BANK BioFEST CONFERENCE in Boston I am in awe about the potential of this Baby. Prior trials have proved positive outcomes. To boost body's natural healing potential - that is MEGA - way more important than a discovery of yet another drug with various side effects. Can you see what I see????
(I may be entirely wrong/ it's just my perception)


----------



## lucifuge

The more immediate potential is that PRR is aiming for listing on the NASDAQ.  *IF* that happens then it's open to the US for trading on that arm and you have a gander at that exposure alone.


----------



## qe2infinity

lucifuge said:


> The more immediate potential is that PRR is aiming for listing on the NASDAQ.  *IF* that happens then it's open to the US for trading on that arm and you have a gander at that exposure alone.




up 17.5% so far today, check out the announcements. this is just the beginning...


----------



## ubtheboss

Sustained sp rises in boitech space feed off of both news and speculation of course.  I would have said the recent rise would be short lived (in the abscene of trial news) but with the recent presentations in Boston and the JP Morgan one in advance of a NSADAQ listing I'm thinking now we may be looking at a 'new normal' in the sp.  Where that is I don't know.  If I had to guess I would say...


----------



## lucifuge

I wont guess "where" either. I leave that tot he experts and two independent source ranging from targets of 60c to 120c. 

*If* people learn of more reports on PRR please post in here asap.



ubtheboss said:


> Sustained sp rises in boitech space feed off of both news and speculation of course.  I would have said the recent rise would be short lived (in the abscene of trial news) but with the recent presentations in Boston and the JP Morgan one in advance of a NSADAQ listing I'm thinking now we may be looking at a 'new normal' in the sp.  Where that is I don't know.  If I had to guess I would say...


----------



## Slipperz

PRR has been struggling for a long time but now the timelines are coming into play and the US players could really ratchet up the action.

Could be an interesting year


----------



## Slipperz

Some pretty serious volumes going through again today.

Price took a hit but VWAP was 20.4 cents.

Given that nasdaq listing approval  was supposed to take 90 days at the outside as posted on 30/09/10 it must be getting very close now.

Looking at these volumes I'm thinking some big boys are loading up to onsell to Bank Of New York  Mellon as ADR's when PRR lists.

Now the JP Morgan conference is the biggest in the world for biotech where PRR is presenting next week.

So potentially we have a gigantic new tech savvy investor base that  could be clamouring for a piece of the action via the ADRs which are going to trade at 30 to 1.

Say initial interest in the US is 10 million shares on the Nasdaq =300 million less on the ASX.

The past four days trading have seen about 100 million change hands. Someone is loading up.

IMHO once the Nasdaq listing is confirmed (presumably there are no logical impediments to this happenstance) ASX holders are probably going to be  less likely to release their shares to Mellon  and there is going to be a huge liquidity squeeze. 

The timelines for Cvac are drawing closer to registration and sales as well. And the really long term thought is how Cvac will perform clinically against breast cancer.

I'm weighted in now for my SMSF and will be following with interest.


----------



## Slipperz

A good news day!

Says a lot for PRR when they can give their financial backers the flick and then said backers waive the exit fee and then ask for a piece of the company to invest in!

Management must be extremely confident of the companys future. Mr market liked it as well.

Happy days!

:dance:


----------



## Agent 99

Agreed.

Been waiting for these to move for a while now; still holding the shares issued as part of the capital raising some time back.  Issued at 15c, I think.  You can almost feel in your bones that more gains are coming - investors are now seeing what we've been seeing.  The potential is manifestly gigantic, the roadshow and NASDAQ listing is but a small step in a stock with a market cap of just, wait for it, $151m.  Dendreon, the US equivalent, has a market cap of $5.3b - yep, that's BILLION!

2012 can't come quick enough.


----------



## Slipperz

Whoa! Someone just got their shopping basket out!

Only nibbles on the buy side were the bots at 23 cents and now whooshka!

It will be very interesting to see what happens when the NASDAQ occurs!

:bekloppt:


----------



## zzaaxxss3401

Slipperz said:


> Whoa! Someone just got their shopping basket out!



Yep - nice big bite:
TIME  .  PRICE  .  UNITS  .  VALUE
12:02:18 PM  .  0.240  .  1,000,000  .  240,000.00

Lots of other cross-trades occurring and a few more medium bites:
TIME  .  PRICE  .  UNITS  .  VALUE
12:08:54 PM  .  0.245  .  133,695  .  32,755.28	 
12:08:32 PM  .  0.250  .  100,000  .  25,000.00	 
12:08:23 PM  .  0.250  .  100,000  .  25,000.00	 
12:07:55 PM  .  0.250  .  200,000  .  50,000.00

The fish are biting!


----------



## Slipperz

zzaaxxss3401 said:


> Yep - nice big bite:
> TIME  .  PRICE  .  UNITS  .  VALUE
> 12:02:18 PM  .  0.240  .  1,000,000  .  240,000.00
> 
> Lots of other cross-trades occurring and a few more medium bites:
> TIME  .  PRICE  .  UNITS  .  VALUE
> 12:08:54 PM  .  0.245  .  133,695  .  32,755.28
> 12:08:32 PM  .  0.250  .  100,000  .  25,000.00
> 12:08:23 PM  .  0.250  .  100,000  .  25,000.00
> 12:07:55 PM  .  0.250  .  200,000  .  50,000.00
> 
> The fish are biting!




More like sharks by the size of those bites!

Afternoon run on....where will we close 28 cents ?


----------



## thestevo888

Hey guys,
     New to PRR and this thread - I stumbled across it the other day and have been blown away with it's potential the more I read. It's also nice to think of investing in a company that's making a really positive difference in the world, too.

Reading through the company presentation I noticed they were talking about a possible market share of 10-25%, which at current values would be 360 million plus per year... but I can't find anything which suggests a rough guide to profit margins. Is it too early to say what productions costs are likely to be, or am I just missing something?


----------



## ubtheboss

Much too early to talk production cost numbers. We have a couple of years still of trials to do.

Next big news- confirmation of NASDAQ listing (days away)

Next next news- phase iib safetytrial results (sometime this quarter)

We just had big news- Springtree is now an investor instead of a funder.

Springtree got in at 20c.

Resistance at 25c may now be support

Poss trading range before NASDAQ ann is 25-30 imo

This is the 'new normal' i was talking about

I wonder if those posters back on Dec 31st that didnt want to get in at 17 and were waiting for 10c again are in the game


----------



## lucifuge

ubtheboss said:


> I wonder if those posters back on Dec 31st that didnt want to get in at 17 and were waiting for 10c again are in the game




Good point. Also, for the last week (or more!?), the buy-to-sell ratio has been bordering on 10 to 1!; not too many keen to sell, so don't complain later if you ain't on board.


----------



## jimmyizgod

down >6% so far today after a solid week of losses last week - do you guys reakon this is just on the back of no news when news was expected (nasdaq listing etc)? or is there something im missing?


----------



## ubtheboss

Just the fast money dribbling out ino.  Traders who expected the NASDAQ ann sooner maybe?

Nothing has changed as far as I know.

PRR is presenting at some Asian conferences which is great news

Bio Asia Partnering Conference. Jan 24-25. Tokyo
http://www.bio.org/bioasia/companies/2010participatingcompanies.aspx

BIT Life Science Conference. March 23-25. Beijing.
http://www.bitlifesciences.com/ica2011/
http://www.bitlifesciences.com/ica2011/program.asp#t5
(Definitely presenting at this one)


----------



## Boggo

My stop got triggered today so I am out, retracement levels may be a factor in where it stops assuming no news influence.

(click to expand)


----------



## jimmyizgod

Boggo said:


> My stop got triggered today so I am out, retracement levels may be a factor in where it stops assuming no news influence.
> 
> (click to expand)




Sorry if this is a dumb question but do you use a specific method in expecting a certain retracement level? ie 38.2% because of the quick decline of the price or something like that? forgive my ignorance


----------



## Boggo

jimmyizgod said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but do you use a specific method in expecting a certain retracement level? ie 38.2% because of the quick decline of the price or something like that? forgive my ignorance




I can comment later, got to run now but this will summarize the basics...
http://www.incrediblecharts.com/indicators/fibonacci.php#fibonacci-stocks


----------



## lucifuge

Fibonacci retracements *can* reflect significant support/resistance lines. They should be used carefully and possibly in conjunction with other indicators. Even if you do decide to use them it's always going to be a subjective choice as to what retracement level to BUY in and SELL out. It will be different for different people. 

I am curious as to why that retracement level represented a significant SELL  for you however; PRR was always going to pull back from the local peak. But if you are trading, not investing, it does make sense.

*jimmyizgod:* As an example of how people interpret them differently  I have 20c (the 38.2% as in Boggo's chart)  as a significant retracement level on my PRR charts. That is actually a BUY for me (to top up existing holdings)


----------



## ubtheboss

the 20.5 level was a buy for me

so will be 18 if it hits that Fibo level too


----------



## jimmyizgod

lucifuge said:


> Fibonacci retracements *can* reflect significant support/resistance lines. They should be used carefully and possibly in conjunction with other indicators. Even if you do decide to use them it's always going to be a subjective choice as to what retracement level to BUY in and SELL out. It will be different for different people.
> 
> I am curious as to why that retracement level represented a significant SELL  for you however; PRR was always going to pull back from the local peak. But if you are trading, not investing, it does make sense.
> 
> *jimmyizgod:* As an example of how people interpret them differently  I have 20c (the 38.2% as in Boggo's chart)  as a significant retracement level on my PRR charts. That is actually a BUY for me (to top up existing holdings)




cheers guys - reading through definitions of things like fib retracements is all well and good, but seeing them happen in a stock you are following and having that confirmed by you guys is far more educational and informative.


----------



## jimmyizgod

ASX/Media Release
1 February 2011
FIRST COHORT SAFETY DATA REVIEW SUCCESSFUL
IN CVac PHASE IIb TRIAL   
Safety review of first CVac
TM
Phase IIb trial patient group complete
Excellent safety data
Another step forward with important US FDA components of 
manufacturing
Randomised component of trial now open





looks like a good day


----------



## Boggo

lucifuge said:


> *jimmyizgod:* As an example of how people interpret them differently  I have 20c (the 38.2% as in Boggo's chart)  as a significant retracement level on my PRR charts. That is actually a BUY for me (to top up existing holdings)




Looks like the 38.2% was the level, quite often though I see a bounce off the 38.2% level only to see it reverse and come back down to the 50% to form an ABC pattern.

(click to expand)


----------



## lucifuge

Boggo said:


> Looks like the 38.2% was the level, quite often though I see a bounce off the 38.2% level only to see it reverse and come back down to the 50% to form an ABC pattern.
> 
> (click to expand)




Well if it does, makes it easier to buy more. 

Important to point out here, that as interesting as the 50% level is, it is NOT a Fibonacci retracement level. Presume its included as a guide.


----------



## Boggo

Going off the topic of PRR for this post just to expand on the 50%, back to PRR then.



lucifuge said:


> Important to point out here, that as interesting as the 50% level is, it is NOT a Fibonacci retracement level. Presume its included as a guide.




Fully aware of that, it is however a significant level that must be considered when looking at retracements.

Example below (click to expand)


----------



## Slipperz

Could be breakout week this week for PRR.

NASDAQ listing inching closer, and that's going to create a whole new pool of buyers in the very tech savvy NASDAQ.

Plenty of US investors will have seen what happened to Dendreon and Provenge and see the potential of PRR.

Last NASDAQ listing I was involved with was UNS. They started trading on the NASDAQ five trading days after they received approval to list. 

So we could be in a trading halt at 10.00am tomorrow and trading on the US markets next Monday.

I'm not even going to hazard a guess on what sort of price driver the US listing is going to be. It all depends on the US investor demand I guess.

Lets wait and see.


----------



## zzaaxxss3401

Boggo said:


> Going off the topic of PRR for this post just to expand on the 50%, back to PRR then.



In the example (USA) presented, if you look at the CLOSING price of the low (23 Nov) and high (24 Dec), the retracement on the 5/6th Jan was actually around the 38.2% mark... NOT 50%.

And the CLOSING price of the low (5 Jan) and high (19 Jan) resulted in a retracement on the 24 Jan to the 61.8% mark.


----------



## shanti

Does anyone remember how NASDAQ listing effected some other ASX stocks pricewise in the short term? Some posters mentioned a couple of stocks that went onto NASDAQ. Just curious, not that things have to happen the same way with each stock.


----------



## ob1kinobi

Has a specific date or date range for the Nasdaq listing been given? Im new to the thread but had thought that the Nasdaq listing hadn't progressed that far. I thought it was only in the pipeline and they had yet to complete the necessary paperwork etc.

Cheers


----------



## lucifuge

There isn't a specific date; you have to appreciate that Prima Biomed submit all requirements for NASDAQ listing and are at the mercy of that process. However.....

I personally rang them Wed a week ago, maybe the 26th Jan if I remember correctly. I rang a few times but these guys are flat out. On the Friday of that week a director spoke with me personally. I asked specifically about the NASDAQ issue; was it proceeding as planned, how long would it take and to what extent it will actually go ahead. He was very helpful but it was hard to miss the frustration; as if he'd answered the question many times before.  

He told me it was moving ahead faster than previous applications he had been involved with, significantly faster (i didn't ask the time difference), and that it was a 'done deal' and it is simply a question of time/formalities. 



ob1kinobi said:


> Has a specific date or date range for the Nasdaq listing been given? Im new to the thread but had thought that the Nasdaq listing hadn't progressed that far. I thought it was only in the pipeline and they had yet to complete the necessary paperwork etc.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Slipperz

Interesting surge of buying activity on the closing auction.

Just did the tally and it was 2 675 346 shares traded at the intraday high of 24.5 cents.

Someone loading up for overnight news maybe?

Although looking at recent volumes I think a few instos such as  Deutsche and JP Morgan might have a finger in the PRR pie. Purely speculation on my part of course.

But very shortly Bank of New York Mellon is going to need a great big package of PRR shares to cover their ADI's at 30-1.

Who are they going to buy them off?


----------



## ubtheboss

Slipperz said:


> Interesting surge of buying activity on the closing auction.
> 
> But very shortly Bank of New York Mellon is going to need a great big package of PRR shares to cover their ADI's at 30-1.
> 
> Who are they going to buy them off?




Just guessing but I think it was on-market buying for this exact purpose that helped drive up the sp in the last few weeks Slip.  What do you think?  And/or ST getting their allocation?


----------



## Slipperz

ubtheboss said:


> Just guessing but I think it was on-market buying for this exact purpose that helped drive up the sp in the last few weeks Slip.  What do you think?  And/or ST getting their allocation?




Just looking at the volumes you'd have to think someone was taking some major positions of recent but there has been no change of major shareholding notices yet?

It seems too much for retail investors surely?

Listing approval from the NASDAQ must be getting awfully close now.

Then we will see what the US investor demand for PRR is.


----------



## grandia3

Please PRR announce the NASDAQ listing already


----------



## ubtheboss

Would logic not dictate that PRR are expecting some large instos to gobble up PRR stock once it lists on NASDAQ? They've even said there is 'strong interest' already. They wouldn't have split with Springtree as a source of funding if this were not going to happen. Question is HOW it will happen and when. If the instos are lined up at the starting gate and the listing price of PRR on the Nasdaq gets an instant AND sustainable boost then that will have the same effect on the Oz sp yeah?  Or does listing on the Nasdaq allow PRR to make a 'placement' to instos off market? In which case the effect might not be immediate on the day of listing and we could see speculators just doing a quick pump and dump, leaving sustained gains to come in the days further ahead? I don't know enough about high finance to know if this is how it will work.


----------



## grandia3

ubtheboss said:


> about high finance




don't you think it's more like "placebo effect"?


----------



## grandia3

PRR has got NL status
finger crossed on the announcement


----------



## shanti

I know NL has something to do with NX? Looked up ASX codes but only NX on the list of codes. Sorry to bother you with a newbie question


----------



## grandia3

NL means late notice received
so the company makes announcement after 4
take a look at this ASX site 
http://www.asx.com.au/research/status_notes.htm

PS: this status may not be available to you since this is what ASX says:
"The following intraday status notes are not displayed on this website but may be available on your online broking website"


----------



## grandia3

I am sure that I read NL on the status yesterday
but it goes back to normal instead of NR today


----------



## ob1kinobi

How far will this re-trace?

SP has now fallen 20% approx since 0.27 on the 17/01 and has now broken through support at 0.22.

Hope everyone's got there stops in?


----------



## zzaaxxss3401

ob1kinobi said:


> How far will this re-trace?
> 
> SP has now fallen 20% approx since 0.27 on the 17/01 and has now broken through support at 0.22.
> 
> Hope everyone's got there stops in?



I wouldn't be surprised if it fell to 19c. Descending wedge forming at low volumes. Interesting to see what happens today.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac

Looks to me like a shake out of weak holders, with MMs hoping to catch people's stops. You've got a down trend on consistently low volume, looks like it's weakening.

Will be watching the demand side closely - we'll probably see a test of the lows soon.


----------



## grandia3

Interesting how the announcement about the new CFO interest some traders 
maybe PRR holders are hungry for announcement?


----------



## ob1kinobi

grandia3 said:


> Interesting how the announcement about the new CFO interest some traders
> maybe PRR holders are hungry for announcement?




Hi Grandia, the general principal is to not to let your emotions (greed/fear) interfere with your decision making.

Successful investing/trading has nothing to do with emotions or personal opinions.

Your recent posts seem to reflect yours or others emotional state. Hope, wishful-thinking, hungry etc ... ? It's all irrelevant.

The announcement your hoping for could be some time away...

At present the market is supporting the price at round 0.22. 

That's all I know.


----------



## Slipperz

ob1kinobi said:


> Hi Grandia, the general principal is to not to let your emotions (greed/fear) interfere with your decision making.
> 
> Successful investing/trading has nothing to do with emotions or personal opinions.
> 
> Your recent posts seem to reflect yours or others emotional state. Hope, wishful-thinking, hungry etc ... ? It's all irrelevant.
> 
> The announcement your hoping for could be some time away...
> 
> At present the market is supporting the price at round 0.22.
> 
> That's all I know.




I'm hoping the ann is sooner rather than later 

Loaded up this week at 21.5 for the swing trade on my personal account. 

The recent fall in price didn't worry me much in the context of my SMSF holding on which I have a 3-5 year outlook.

I think we have seen the bottom of the retrace from the recent runup and are soon to see a fair spike when we list on NASDAQ.

Putting the speculation back into a speccie here


----------



## Slipperz

Just putting a few lines on the daily and it's looking pretty good to me.




The technicals and fundamentals are joining together here putting a timeframe of around Feb 27th or so for something to give one way or the other.

My thoughts are the NASDAQ listing is more likely to see us break through the downtrend and gap up into the mid 30's than head south. Incredible charts isn't so sure stopping at 28 cents!

My stop is in at 19.5 cents. If that goes it's real bad news and look out below!

Next week and a half of trading is the key IMHO.


----------



## Slipperz

Oh my goodness. This could be the perfect storm.

http://www.sacbee.com/2011/02/18/3414683/prima-biomed-receives-regulatory.html

With this good news on the wires and the US investment community looking at Dendreon's provenge as the trailblazer they could well be clamouring for a piece of the action on market in coming weeks.


----------



## warrenatk

interesting read, thanks for that link Slipperz.

'could' be the perfect storm.


----------



## tech/a

Maybe of interest--Current longer term analysis.
Click to expand.


----------



## grandia3

ob1kinobi said:


> Successful investing/trading has nothing to do with emotions or personal opinions.




Thank you for the advice


----------



## jimmyizgod

some pretty major volume going through this stock today - there was something in the ASCI report a couple of days ago but i dont think this kind of volume could be caused by that? any opinions? looks like itll close 8-10% up for the day off no real news...


----------



## grandia3

that's maybe because of the news coverage (which is sadly not from Aus sites)
such as this one
http://www.biotechnologynews.net/archivestory.asp


----------



## Slipperz

There we go. First stage of the breakout underway.

Big volumes on Friday. Looking at the depth as it is this is going to run hard next week. Haven't seen this few sellers in the queue ever!

Once we go through 27 cents it's blue sky country with the on market buying for the NASDAQ listing ever closer......


----------



## qe2infinity

Agree~! PRR has plenty of upside, and NASDAQ listing will drive it even further...
Patience little gem...



Slipperz said:


> View attachment 41599
> 
> 
> There we go. First stage of the breakout underway.
> 
> Big volumes on Friday. Looking at the depth as it is this is going to run hard next week. Haven't seen this few sellers in the queue ever!
> 
> Once we go through 27 cents it's blue sky country with the on market buying for the NASDAQ listing ever closer......


----------



## lucifuge

Slipperz said:


> There we go. First stage of the breakout underway.
> .....
> Haven't seen this few sellers in the queue ever!




That probably reflects the fact that there are many investors of the stock who are either HOLDING for the long term and/or BUYING/TOPPING-UP. People who aren't interested in selling. Why anybody would have sold PRR in recent times is crazy given the upside, but that's my own opinion. Technically, PRR's chart has re-established itself in recent years from where it had been, it is therefore still very early days to consider reliably from a charting perspective. Trade it at your own risk.


----------



## Slipperz

Interesting find from the neighbours re our US Investor Relations outfit The Trout Group. They will be spruiking PRR next month in New York.

*3/2/2011 – 3/3/2011
RBC Capital Markets' Healthcare Conference
New York, NY, USA
Amarin, Pharmacyclics, Pharmaxis, Prima Biomed, QLT
*
Nice to see our lil Aussie battler in the thick of things on Wall Street radars. Hopefully we will have listed on the NASDAQ by then.

RBC Capital Markets have deep deep pockets. Looking at their client list and the sums involved are staggering. No problem here when we move to commercialisation if we eventually  get successfull trials and a green light from the FDA.

https://www.rbccm.com/healthcare/file-531681.pdf


----------



## jimmyizgod

http://www.primabiomed.com.au/inves...22311_National_Securities_Research_Report.pdf
Just found this on the Prima website thought i might mention it


----------



## ob1kinobi

Did anyone else see a copy of the latest investors update?

Its a glossy brochure. I just skimmed it online yesterday afternoon, it was posted on my online brokers webpage.

Sorry can't give more detailed info as it was a v.brief skim. Nice pics of staff and MD though 

There was renewed interest in PRR late in yesterdays trading. 

I doubt that will be enough to get us through the 0.26 barrier though.

That is unless Slipperz decides to take the plunge with the proceeds of his recent windfall


----------



## Slipperz

ob1kinobi said:


> Did anyone else see a copy of the latest investors update?
> 
> Its a glossy brochure. I just skimmed it online yesterday afternoon, it was posted on my online brokers webpage.
> 
> Sorry can't give more detailed info as it was a v.brief skim. Nice pics of staff and MD though
> 
> There was renewed interest in PRR late in yesterdays trading.
> 
> I doubt that will be enough to get us through the 0.26 barrier though.
> 
> That is unless Slipperz decides to take the plunge with the proceeds of his recent windfall




HAHA. That "windfall" is cactus right now. Well some of it anyways. 

Glad to see PRR putting some green on the screen to ease the pain.


----------



## Slipperz

Excellent news in from the US. The FDA has approved another cancer immunotherapy drug.:bananasmi

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2011/03/25/2171956/cmc-helped-test-landmark-melanoma.html

The pathway to approval for CVAC is looking more and more likely, assuming of course our trials are successful which seems increasingly probable.

PRRUF pinkslips up 18% overnight in the US as US investeros jostle for a slice of the PRR action. 

NASDAQ news this week please!


----------



## Slipperz

Slipperz said:


> Excellent news in from the US. The FDA has approved another cancer immunotherapy drug.:bananasmi
> 
> http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2011/03/25/2171956/cmc-helped-test-landmark-melanoma.html
> 
> The pathway to approval for CVAC is looking more and more likely, assuming of course our trials are successful which seems increasingly probable.
> 
> PRRUF pinkslips up 18% overnight in the US as US investeros jostle for a slice of the PRR action.
> 
> NASDAQ news this week please!





Ohhh here we go. Depth has swung heavily on the buy today.

Excellent intraday trading graph ending on  the intraday high.

Nasdaq listing news imminent and then we will be off and gone  with the Bank of New York Mellon lining up every morning with it's buy orders for the US biotech investors.

I'm guessing there is gonna be some crazy depth disparities in the first few weeks.

Take cover hold on tight ...she's gonna blow!!!!

:couch


----------



## lucifuge

This is great news for PRR; News just in -->

In the USA "Medicare says it will pay for $93,000 prostate cancer drug that extends life by about 4 months" 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Medicare-to-pay-for-93000-apf-2472968382.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=7&asset=&ccode=

the point being, that PRR's "CVac" immunotherapy is an autologous dendritic cell-based cancer therapy based on the same technology as Dendreon’s Provenge!!!

So not only is Provenge FDA-approved, Medicare is paying for it!! That's huge


----------



## Grannymoney

PRR had a high of 84c on 24/2/1994
down in trend from 4/2/2002 till 30/12/2008 from 64c to 0.o5c
rapid rise to 6.4c on 2/4/2009 & 28c on 8/10/2009
last resistance level which it broke  on 1/4 2011 on good volume
next resistance level @ 50c and then 65c & 72c
daily ,weely and monthly moving averages are positive at present time
 Judge it to be a share to trade on a daily weekly basis but not to invest in ...

 my thanks to Bob for info 
Grannymoney


----------



## Slipperz

I'm doing both. I see huge potential for long term holders down the road with this stock and plenty in the  short term as well.

Here is an interesting article reporting a very high success rate in using the same process as Cvac against some forms of brain cancer.

http://www.healthmagdaily.com/personlized-dendritic-cell-vaccine-increases-survival-in-patients-with-deadly-brain-cancer.html

The science is proving this therapy works across a range of different cancers and PRR is at the forefront of ovarian cancer treatment. This is not some airy fairy men in white coats dream PRR is a global leader in an emerging medical treatment of humanitys biggest killer.

In a few years time in all likelihood dendritic cell therapy will become the treatment of choice for cancer patients across the western world, just as we all know "chemo" is now. 
In fact "chemo" and radiation therapies are really slash and burn medicine compared to dendritic cell therapy which actively trains your own bodys white blood cells to work with your immune system to target malignant cells. Anything that makes your hair completely fall out can't be all that good for you, it's like putting out the fire with gasoline.

This is the medicine of the future a pathway to improved survival rates for thousands of people and a step towards eventually beating the scourge of cancer in our society forever.

I watched my mother wither away and die from cancer a few years ago and if investing in the future of PRR means in a few years time someone else doesn't have to go through that awful process I'll consider it a good long term investment.


----------



## grandia3

totally agree with you Slipperz
Having a lot of friends doing med (and myself being a science inclined person), I believe that PRR's research has the potential, maybe it will even reach the level of dendreon one day


----------



## Slipperz

Well I haven't tapped my account for a while and for an optimistic punt I put a sell order in this morning @41 cents pre market and went to work. Pleasantly surprised to find it filled when I got home hehe ...
GO PRR
:dance::bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:dance:


----------



## 289

Slipperz said:


> Well I haven't tapped my account for a while and for an optimistic punt I put a sell order in this morning @41 cents pre market and went to work. Pleasantly surprised to find it filled when I got home hehe ...
> GO PRR
> :dance::bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:dance:




Well done - It's been a great week !

Aside from my spec investment, I bought a parcel last friday to trade. Perhaps I'm greedy but PRR appears to have some serious legs.  I expect next week to be huge.


----------



## lioness

289 said:


> Well done - It's been a great week !
> 
> Aside from my spec investment, I bought a parcel last friday to trade. Perhaps I'm greedy but PRR appears to have some serious legs.  I expect next week to be huge.




Any thoughts if this sustained rise can be maintained, or is this a pump and dump?


----------



## 289

lioness said:


> Any thoughts if this sustained rise can be maintained, or is this a pump and dump?




I tend to think this week will be big then it will keep rising at a ,albeit, slower rate.

The 8th March investor update was extremely positive, the arrangement with Springtree and the imminent NASDAQ listing tends to make short term and long term prospects look very bright.


----------



## mazstar1980

What do you guys think the proposed cut to medical funding may have on PRR and in general biotech shares?

I bought at .146 in October, seen a good increase since then. Wondering how long to hold on to it though.


----------



## grandia3

mazstar1980 said:


> Wondering how long to hold on to it though.




until your profit target / time limit is reached?

surely PRR is suitable for short/mid/long term 

which one is it for you?


----------



## Good Vibes

Excerpt from Small-Cap Investigator (Port Phillip Publishing) explaining how PRR share price on Nasdaq listing will work:



> More on Prima Biomed's Nasdaq Listing
> 
> Last week I wrote the following on Prima Biomed's [ASX: PRR] pending Nasdaq listing:
> 
> "Under a Level II listing, the Nasdaq shares will be a mirror of the Australian-listed shares. In other words trading stock on the US market will be the equivalent of trading stock on the Aussie market, so there shouldn't be much or any difference in the respective share prices."
> 
> The above statement is still true. But I should have been more precise.
> 
> On the Australian market, penny stocks are usually any share that trades below $1 per share. In other words, it's trades for "pennies" - cents...
> 
> However, in the US, "penny stocks" aren't really stocks that trade for pennies. In fact, as I mentioned last week, most US investors won't touch stocks unless they at least have a four-stock Nasdaq code.
> 
> But it's not just that. When US investors think of penny stocks, they think of stocks that trade between $5-10. If a stock trades under five bucks, many investors just don't want to know about it....Each share listed on the Nasdaq market will be the equivalent of a multiple of shares listed on the Aussie market.
> 
> For instance, the company could make it a 30:1 ratio. So that one share listed on the US market equals thirty on the Aussie market. That means Prima Biomed shares would trade at a face value of say $11.10 if the Aussie shares are trading at 37 cents.
> 
> If Prima Biomed shares were trading at 35 cents then the equivalent price in the US would be $10.50. If Prima Biomed shares were trading at 50 cents in Australia, the equivalent price in the US would be $15 and so on...
> 
> As to the ratio Prima Biomed will use, I don't believe that's been set in stone just yet.
> 
> But given the recent price rise, and the need to price the shares attractively to new investors, my guess is the company will opt for a 15:1 to 20:1 ratio so the US share price is below $10....
> 
> That'll make it attractive for punters looking for a small-cap stock with a lot of upside.


----------



## Slipperz

Another feature of listing on Nasdaq is we could become vulnerable to a hostile  takeover from a big pharma.    They are all looking for the next big thing as the patents expire  
on their blockbuster drugs. 

http://www.proactivenewsroom.com/Blog/bid/58064/JP-Morgan-The-Growth-of-Big-Pharma-Deals-with-Smaller-Biotechs

The beauty of something like Cvac is it is just too difficult and expensive to create generically.


----------



## jimmyizgod

Slipperz said:


> Another feature of listing on Nasdaq is we could become vulnerable to a hostile  takeover from a big pharma.    They are all looking for the next big thing as the patents expire
> on their blockbuster drugs.
> 
> http://www.proactivenewsroom.com/Blog/bid/58064/JP-Morgan-The-Growth-of-Big-Pharma-Deals-with-Smaller-Biotechs
> 
> The beauty of something like Cvac is it is just too difficult and expensive to create generically.





Would a takeover be a bad thing for the sp? I would have thought it woukd skyrocket


----------



## Slipperz

jimmyizgod said:


> Would a takeover be a bad thing for the sp? I would have thought it woukd skyrocket




Depends on your investment strategy I suppose.

Seems to me that Cvac is very likely to have no issues with proving efficacy, has few side effects and once approved by the FDA and Europeans will be a huge commercial success.

And there are other products in the pipeline aka oral gardasil and cripto-1 not to mention perhaps Cvac being effective against other cancers such as breast cancer.

I would rather be holding my bag of PRR in 2015 and looking back at those riduculously cheap prices in 2011 and scooping up my dividends and laughing all the way to the bank than giving them away for a bargain price to some corporate raider! :bigun2::bigun2::bigun2::bigun2:


----------



## zzaaxxss3401

Slipperz said:


> I would rather be holding my bag of PRR in 2015 and looking back at those riduculously cheap prices in 2011 and scooping up my dividends and laughing all the way to the bank than giving them away for a bargain price to some corporate raider! :bigun2::bigun2::bigun2::bigun2:



Couldn't agree more. And I'd prefer any profits from sales to be fed back into an Australian company for further research, rather than overseas. Keeping this thing Australian owned (and successful) could also encourage more funding for other cancer research projects - Peter Mac for example in Melbourne is always looking for donations.


----------



## Slipperz

We are now receiving coverage from Proactive newsroom which should be putting us on a few US radars.

http://www.proactivenewsroom.com/prrasx

Good reading in that powerpoint presentation, it has all the relevant timelines for the suite of products we are bringing to market, including the start of the breast cancer study with Cvac in Q4 2011.

Just reaffirms my belief that PRR has the potential to become a multi multi billion dollar company!


----------



## Slipperz

No mention of Cvac but a great article and front page of next months science news devoted to cancer vaccine technology. 

http://www.sciencenews.org/view/issue/id/73379


----------



## huggy

i'm going to buy tomorrow. i believe under 40c is good for these shares... so much potential!

what are peoples predictions for this stock?


----------



## Miner

huggy said:


> i'm going to buy tomorrow. i believe under 40c is good for these shares... so much potential!
> 
> what are peoples predictions for this stock?




Dear Huggy

welcome to the thread.
Please note under ASF conduct, the posters are not allowed to predict prices.

Good luck with PRR


----------



## kingcarmleo

Has been getting quite a bit of coverage of late, there were a few good articles last week on Dendreon's provenge sales which mentioned PRR.


----------



## Slipperz

Comprehensive analyst report from Southern Cross Equities has been posted on the company website. Makes for great reading.

http://primabiomed.com.au/investor/analyst_reports_pdf/Prima20110519.pdf 

Now running the ruler over the revised 4D with no accounting background whatsoever here's my take on things.

According to Note 2 of the restatement of accounts "*The Company has restated its accounts for the periods ended 31 December 2009, 30 June 2010, and 31 
December 2010 in connection with the treatment of the SpringTree loan facility. A remeasurement of the fair 
value of shares and options issued to repay the loan, commitment options and collateral shares issued  have 
been expensed over the period of the facility as finance expenses. In addition, loan transactions costs have 
been amortised over the period of the facility"*

So looking at the numbers ....the cost of obtaining finance from Springtree was considerably underreported to the tune of  $5,403,503 to EFY2010 and a further $1,984,500 to half year ended Dec 2010.

So it's really good news and bad news in one statement. The bad news being we lost a lot more than actually reported due to finance costs associated with Springtree being higher, while the good news is we are no longer saddled with this expense going forward. Although as SCE has pointed out a cap raising to see us through phaseIII trials is nigh, presumably a cornerstone investor (if not many)is/are waiting in the wings on the Nasdaq with Dendreon firmly in mind.

I wonder if this is the result of the SEC analysing our books with a view to Nasdaq listing or three months work by Ian Bangs our new CFO getting up to speed?

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110518/pdf/41yqhhv3fnrnhg.pdf 

Any accountants perspectives on this post are welcomed as I am only a weekend warrior here and happy to be proved wrong! ( but like to be right!


----------



## jimmyizgod

Trading Halt....
Could this be the long awaited NASDAQ announcement? pretty poor timing if it is with the markets as they are

nope - looks like it will be capital raising/ spp


----------



## Slipperz

jimmyizgod said:


> Trading Halt....
> Could this be the long awaited NASDAQ announcement? pretty poor timing if it is with the markets as they are
> 
> nope - looks like it will be capital raising/ spp




Indeed a SPP. Caught us all by surprise as I like many was expecting the cap raising to be offered on the nasdaq as well. Perhaps the SEC wanted to see more capital backing for the company at current cash burn to allow it to list?

Oversubscribed by 3 million dolars in the first tranche which is a good thing. We will be getting our offers in the mail tomorrow. I have a sizable holding and am undecided as to load up on more.

We have plenty of time to make up our minds anyways (June 24th). I will be watching Wednesdays trading with interest when the first tranche starts trading. SP will probably take a hit with another 75 million shares on the register and a few quick profit takers about but put in the context of the size of the American market and investor demand for PBMD once we list on the Nasdaq the dilutory effect will be minimal.

On the retail side of things if more than 1333 retail investors take up their full allotment of 15K that will also be oversubscribed. 

One would think it doubtful we will list on the Nasdaq until this is all out of the way and we are cashed up for the new financial year. My tea leaves are seeing an announcement to ASX maybe July 6th? Oh it could also be a good day for the number 9 and Leos should be careful when crossing the road


----------



## isplicer

LOTS of hype about this stock on the 'other' forum. Interesting times ahead.


----------



## isplicer

An interesting post by abdm from another forum:

Imho I don't consider these just "fun little calculations" 

They are based on EXACT calculations when we use the comparable MC of both Dendreon and Prima.

Sure, other factors may come into play just as I've already pointed out with Dendreon.

We are currently sitting on a sp of 30.5c only because this is based on what an Australian resource driven investment community values Prima at. It has been said many times over with plenty of evidence to back it up, that the majority of Australian investors have no idea how to value a biotech company.

An Australian resource explorer on the other hand will dig up a piece of dirt, return half decent looking assays and automatically be re-rated well above Prima regardless of the fact that many of these positive looking assays are yet to prove that the prospective tenament might never be economically mined.

We are soon to enter the US arena where we will be placed next to and compared constantly with Dendreon. Very large and reputable biotech savvy investors hold Dendreon and will quickly calculate the undervalued sp of Prima based on these comparables. This won't be rocket science for them. 

As I previously posted, Dendreon 18 months out from receiving first positive interim reports (which is exactly where Prima is today) were $7.32

This is a comparable sp of $1.06c for Prima. Not 12 months from now, but today.

At the low of the GFC on March 6, 2009 Dendreon hit an annual low of $2.61

At the lowest point during the largest market crash in history this gives Prima a comparable sp of 38c. + 24% above todays close.

On May 4, 2007 the FDA voted NO approval for Provenge and Dendreons sp plumetted from $19.31 down to $6.11. This equates to a comparable sp for Prima of only 88c - if CVac does NOT get approved.

The fact that our current sp is well below all of these lowest stages in Dendreon's history in developing Provenge speaks volumes imo.

Imho, if I honestly believed that in 12 months from now our sp would only increase to $1 I'd be out before you could say obj and come back in for the easy ride just prior to the first expected data reports 

I certainly don't have the patience to hold a stock in the middle of a biotech boom for only 300% return when there are many out there which will offer a many times higher ROI.

30c is a complete joke imo and only serves to show the US that Australian investors are yet to understand the true fundamental value of Prima Biomed.


----------



## isplicer

> *Biotech's cancer drug poised for success in Dubai*
> 
> OVARIAN cancer drug developer Prima BioMed is expected to announce today it has won provisional approval to market and distribute CVac in Dubai by the end of this year.
> 
> Fresh from raising $38 million last week for the development of the drug, Prima BioMed is understood to have won approval for the vaccine at Dubai Healthcare City (DHCC), Dubai's largest medical centre. First sales at DHCC -- a hub for medical care in the Middle East -- are expected before the end of next year.
> 
> CVac is administered after surgery and chemotherapy to treat ovarian cancer sufferers.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...success-in-dubai/story-e6frg8zx-1226065961984



What an unexpected surprise! Exciting times ahead - with the stock so cheap too!


----------



## Slipperz

isplicer said:


> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...success-in-dubai/story-e6frg8zx-1226065961984
> 
> 
> 
> What an unexpected surprise! Exciting times ahead - with the stock so cheap too!





WOW!!!!!

What amazing news. I guess the Dubai authorities have seen there are no side effects
 to speak of and decided to save lives and extend the quality of life for sufferers now rather than wait on the trial results. An early revenue stream for us and a great endorsement of cVac!


----------



## Slipperz

As an afterthought. If you were diagnosed with ovarian cancer and were to say google it you'd find you could go to Dubai for a revolutionary new treatment that could potentially save your life or add years to it. Would you sit on your hands or do a bit of research on cVac and hop on a plane to Dubai?

This health centre in Dubai could end up with a a few " health tourists". SPP  looking likely to be oversubscribed now!


----------



## isplicer

Should be an exciting day today. Buckle in, here come the buyers!

Just preopen at 8:55am:

Buyers
Level	Orders #	Quantity	Price
	1	1	2,857	$0.350
	2	1	30,000	$0.320
	3	3	181,600	$0.315
	4	11	497,550	$0.310

ten minutes later...

1	1	2,857	$0.350
	2	1	14,000	$0.330
	3	3	533,776	$0.320
	4	4	246,600	$0.315
	5	11	497,550	$0.310


----------



## isplicer

Official ASX announcement RE: Dubai release: http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110531/pdf/41yycgzqxpn6p9.pdf


----------



## Slipperz

:dance::dance::dance:

Mighty good news. Happy days  Don't care about the late afternoon selloff most probably the day traders making their money before the first tranche to the sophisticated types and instos starts trading tomorrow. I think I might be applying for my 30 grands worth in the SPP  as I have two holdings for my SMSF and a trading account.

Once we clear that SPP hurdle and list on the Nasdaq lookout after todays news gets on the wires in the US. The US biotech community are gonna be after this stock like hungry wolves after a bunny in winter!


----------



## lucifuge

Slipperz said:


> :dance::dance::dance:
> 
> I think I might be applying for my 30 grands worth in the SPP  as I have two holdings for my SMSF and a trading account.





two holdings...u lucky sob!! i'll try to max out with $15k on my single


----------



## isplicer

Guys, yes - we have a slight issue on our hands with regards to short term traders taking profits and bolting AND with the dilution of stock as a result of the SPP program. But think about what's to come:

1. Today's ann was big, very big indeed. But if you think it's had it's full effect, think again. The positive effect of today's news will permeate PRR's SP well into the short-medium term. Think about it - a major region in the world has TAKEN ABOARD CVAC. That means the darn thing WORKS. The major, major factor that keeps biotech companies down is uncertainty as to whether the product will work - that has LARGELY been cancelled today! Give it a couple of weeks for the majority of the community to let it sink in, and grab a bag of popcorn!

2. The N-bomb. Someone, I think it was adbm, very validly pointed out that PRR is valued at 30~c by a community of resource driven investors. Let's face it, the majority of us beer drinking blokes would be more comfortable making a fortune out of oil, hard materials and gold rather than the subtleties of immunotherapy. To emphasise, Australia is a material-driven economy. Once we're listed on the NASDAQ, we're exposed to a HUGE nation who know what they're talking about when it comes to this stuff. I allude to it on an everyday basis with my professors whilst at university - the funding for research at the US is several magnitudes higher than what our best institutions can dream about! When they look at a company like PRR, not only so far into it's development phase with a life-changing drug (a vaccine for cancer sufferers), but one that's been GIVEN THE MAJOR NOD in dubai, you think it's gonna stay at 33c? If only the sellers today could stop and think about what they are selling! We're not issuing extra stock for the NASDAQ - they're gonna be after our holdings. And they can have mine when they pry it out of my cold, dead hands. Buckle your seatbelts.

3. Worldwide penetration. I don't think it's appropriate to call PRR a 'speccy' anymore, given it's progress. Dubai will likely encourage other nations to take on Cvac. That means revenue for us shareholders. More importantly, it'll greatly encourage the FDA to give the big nod for use in the US if the drug is successful in major places in the world. For the sceptical folk (I was one before this announcement) - why would a world class medical facility in one of the most sophisticated places in the world give the 'go-ahead' to a penny stock from Australia (of all places) to commence treatment? We're onto something big here. The $2 party will be here when the Americans get their fill - and it's going to go well, well north after the drug hits worldwide. 

Still thinking of selling for 32c?


----------



## Miner

Slipperz said:


> :dance::dance::dance:
> 
> Mighty good news. Happy days  Don't care about the late afternoon selloff most probably the day traders making their money before the first tranche to the sophisticated types and instos starts trading tomorrow. I think I might be applying for my 30 grands worth in the SPP  as I have two holdings for my SMSF and a trading account.
> 
> Once we clear that SPP hurdle and list on the Nasdaq lookout after todays news gets on the wires in the US. The US biotech community are gonna be after this stock like hungry wolves after a bunny in winter!




Congratulations for a lucky win or calculated win.
I believe if you have more than one  holdings on the same name then you are permitted to apply for maximum $15,000 worth shares in total under ASIC rules.
The SPP document will clarify this any way.
Nonetheless well deserved win for the holders.

DNH - does not matter and good to see winners


----------



## isplicer

There has been a lot written about how PRR could very well follow the footsteps of DNDN (and that's without considering the fact that the success of the phase trials + dubai approval suggest that PRR is actually doing better than how DNDN fared back in early 2009). Take a look at the following chart:

http://www.google.com//finance?chdn...chls=IntervalBasedLine&q=NASDAQ:DNDN&&fct=big

And point your little mouse to the share price at March 2009. That's where PRR is probably right now.


----------



## isplicer

isplicer said:


> There has been a lot written about how PRR could very well follow the footsteps of DNDN (and that's without considering the fact that the success of the phase trials + dubai approval suggest that PRR is actually doing better than how DNDN fared back in early 2009). Take a look at the following chart:
> 
> http://www.google.com//finance?chdn...chls=IntervalBasedLine&q=NASDAQ:DNDN&&fct=big
> 
> And point your little mouse to the share price at March 2009. That's where PRR is probably right now.




Of course I don't mean the above literally in terms of development stage - but I strongly believe we can see an SP spike over the coming months. All things aside, the stock is horribly undervalued.


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: PRR on the MOVE...*



lucifuge said:


> Agreed totally.  There is usually considerable risk in bio-techs, but my god, the potential of this baby is insane. The technology involved and extent of the trials to date is impressive. I noticed the days' candle finished today with buying pressure on significantly large volume. Could be exciting times in near future. Shares aside, a significant Aussie breakthrough in cancer research would be amazing.



Lucyfuge all over it back in 2008 and still active trading PRR today.  Imagine a buy and accumulate from back then. (lol) By the way these traders are posting, there is more growth left yet and maybe a flag type of thingy forming (if one imagines so) on the daily.


----------



## lucifuge

*Re: PRR on the MOVE...*



Wysiwyg said:


> Lucyfuge all over it back in 2008 and still active trading PRR today.  Imagine a buy and accumulate from back then. (lol) By the way these traders are posting, there is more growth left yet and maybe a flag type of thingy forming (if one imagines so) on the daily.




I was on it in 2006. 

The funny thing is, whether you're able to top-up at 28c (SPP) or even now at 32c, it's still a top bloody buy if you believe in the potential. A recent report I read upped its mid-range price forecast from 60c to 75c. Independent of prices from here on in, I'm expecting increasing volumes.


----------



## isplicer

The rather recent SCE report for those who haven't read it yet: http://www.primabiomed.com.au/investor/analyst_reports_pdf/Prima20110519.pdf

Fun times ahead.


----------



## storm2010

Has anyone received their offer in the mail yet ?


----------



## isplicer

Publicity is building!

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2010/10...is-this-tiny-aussie-biotech-the-next-dendreo/

Can't wait for the SPP to be finalised so this thing an blow through the ceiling. PRR also mentioned on afr if I recall correctly, with an expected price of 70c+?


----------



## Coolstocks

^^^
That article states December as when PRR go NASDAQ!

Ive got a lot in this BIOMED. I hope they succeed not just for the SP but for the greater good. 

What are the chances of this share being bought back? Will this happen when it goes NASDAQ?

And does everyone think december is correct?


----------



## isplicer

Coolstocks said:


> ^^^
> That article states December as when PRR go NASDAQ!
> 
> Ive got a lot in this BIOMED. I hope they succeed not just for the SP but for the greater good.
> 
> What are the chances of this share being bought back? Will this happen when it goes NASDAQ?
> 
> And does everyone think december is correct?




The article was written in 2010, giving a speculative NASDAQ listing date of Dec 2010. I'm almost 100% sure the "N-Bomb" will go off sometime this July, resulting in a significant SP spike after the yanks start lusting after our sock.


----------



## Coolstocks

isplicer said:


> The article was written in 2010, giving a speculative NASDAQ listing date of Dec 2010. I'm almost 100% sure the "N-Bomb" will go off sometime this July, resulting in a significant SP spike after the yanks start lusting after our sock.




Cheers mate. Silly me didn't look at the date of article. go PRR!  

Is it possible for this share to go $3 without interference?


----------



## isplicer

Coolstocks said:


> Cheers mate. Silly me didn't look at the date of article. go PRR!
> 
> Is it possible for this share to go $3 without interference?




Without interference? Seriously doubt it. I like PRR but we have to be realistic - there could be the odd announcement or two that sends sentiments the other way. But I believe that once Cvac penetrates the global market and we gain FDA approval (a few years down the track), we can hit well, well north of $3 =).


----------



## Coolstocks

isplicer said:


> Without interference? Seriously doubt it. I like PRR but we have to be realistic - there could be the odd announcement or two that sends sentiments the other way. But I believe that once Cvac penetrates the global market and we gain FDA approval (a few years down the track), we can hit well, well north of $3 =).





I mean share buy backs. I'm still a bit confused but if there is a SBB then my share at .30  will be halved when it hits $3 or something great. thats all i meant.

Anyway this is a great one to hold onto for a few years. Im hoping PRR hits .80 before too long say October. SO I can get out some and keep in the rest. I thought European approval was set for September??


----------



## investorpaul

iSplicer when PRR lists on the NASDAQ wont more shares be issued anyway?

If not will the same shares be traded across both exchanges and how does this process work? I have never held a stock that has gone on to be listed on two separate exchanges


----------



## isplicer

investorpaul said:


> iSplicer when PRR lists on the NASDAQ wont more shares be issued anyway?
> 
> If not will the same shares be traded across both exchanges and how does this process work? I have never held a stock that has gone on to be listed on two separate exchanges




Excellent question. When the NASDAQ bomb goes off, new shares WILL NOT be issued to cover for the demand as a result of the new market exposure. What will happen is that our ordinary PRR ASX shares will be bundled into packets of 20-30 and sold as the one share on the NASDAQ. So a SP of $0.30 on the ASX would correspond to an SP of about $6-$9 on the NASDAQ - this is to abide by the US standards where 'penny shares' are actually those with an SP of < $15.

To emphasise, new shares are not issued, which is what makes the N-bomb an event to really look forward to.


----------



## Coolstocks

isplicer said:


> Excellent question. When the NASDAQ bomb goes off, new shares WILL NOT be issued to cover for the demand as a result of the new market exposure. What will happen is that our ordinary PRR ASX shares will be bundled into packets of 20-30 and sold as the one share on the NASDAQ. So a SP of $0.30 on the ASX would correspond to an SP of about $6-$9 on the NASDAQ - this is to abide by the US standards where 'penny shares' are actually those with an SP of < $15.
> 
> To emphasise, new shares are not issued, which is what makes the N-bomb an event to really look forward to.




Sorry thats the question I meant to ask. WOW! thats all I have to say. Thank you isplicer!


----------



## isplicer

Coolstocks said:


> Sorry thats the question I meant to ask. WOW! thats all I have to say. Thank you isplicer!




You're welcome. Please make sure you go on other forums/articles/newspapers and gather all the information you can before making any decisions. I too am still learning =). Let me know what decision you make and gl with your holdings!


----------



## investorpaul

isplicer said:


> Excellent question. When the NASDAQ bomb goes off, new shares WILL NOT be issued to cover for the demand as a result of the new market exposure. What will happen is that our ordinary PRR ASX shares will be bundled into packets of 20-30 and sold as the one share on the NASDAQ. So a SP of $0.30 on the ASX would correspond to an SP of about $6-$9 on the NASDAQ - this is to abide by the US standards where 'penny shares' are actually those with an SP of < $15.
> 
> To emphasise, new shares are not issued, which is what makes the N-bomb an event to really look forward to.




ISplicer is there any link/announcements/evidence where i can read about this?


----------



## jimmyizgod

investorpaul said:


> ISplicer is there any link/announcements/evidence where i can read about this?




http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100930/pdf/31stc5r2350cd4.pdf


----------



## isplicer

jimmyizgod said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100930/pdf/31stc5r2350cd4.pdf




Cheers


----------



## investorpaul

jimmyizgod said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100930/pdf/31stc5r2350cd4.pdf




Thanks ill give it a read


----------



## jimmyizgod

investorpaul said:


> Thanks ill give it a read




also from PRRs half yearly report & accounts release (28/02/2011):
"Plans to list on the NASDAQ market in the United States
In September the Company announced plans to list on the NASDAQ Global Market (NASDAQ) in the United
States. Subject to approval of Prima’s listing application, the Company will have dual listing of its securities on
both the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX) and NASDAQ.
The Company has lodged all the requisite paper work (including a 20-F Form) with the United States Securities
Exchange Commission, and expects to confirm a NASDAQ listing date, and commence trading on the NASDAQ
in the near future.
Prima’s proposed NASDAQ listing will be a Level II ADR compliance listing, and is being managed by Bank of
New York Mellon and US broking house National Securities Corporation. The NASDAQ listing will aim to
provide a listed structure to better meet the needs of both the Company’s Australian and US investors, and to
provide increased liquidity for Prima’s securities.
NASDAQ is the largest electronic screen-based equity securities trading market in the US."

if you check out " Level II ADR compliance listing" then you'll find that the level 2 listings mean the prices are reflective of each other on both the exchanges (the shares are bought on market by an intermediary)
check out http://thismatter.com/money/stocks/american-depositary-receipts.htm for a pretty decent albeit basic explanation 

of course dyor


----------



## Coolstocks

So basically come nasdaq FOR ARGUMENTS SAKE lets say the SP here in ASX will be .70 while the US SP will be 7.00.

meaning that when FDA apporoval comes (in 2/3 years) and this price skyrockets $42 US the AUS SP, BY REFLECTION will be $4.20!

Am I reading this right?


----------



## Wysiwyg

What makes y'all think this is a potential multi-billion dollar company? Fairly presumptuous lot.


----------



## Coolstocks

Building immune systems to fight cancer/s. And other health problems. 
Gotta dream right? 

Some great signs for this company dubai accepting the drug for shelf ... passed first european trials ... going on the nasdaq ... raising capital easily ....


----------



## Slipperz

Wysiwyg said:


> What makes y'all think this is a potential multi-billion dollar company? Fairly presumptuous lot.




A friend of a friend was at the pub and he overheard someone say that he heard from someone that knew someone that PRR would be worth that much. What more do you need? *joins ramp team*


----------



## Joe Blow

Wysiwyg said:


> What makes y'all think this is a potential multi-billion dollar company? Fairly presumptuous lot.




A very good point.

I would like to remind everyone that if you place a valuation on a company by suggesting a future market capitalisation or share price, especially within a particular time frame, you must also provide a fairly detailed explanation to support your point of view. Otherwise it's just ramping.


----------



## jimmyizgod

Coolstocks said:


> So basically come nasdaq FOR ARGUMENTS SAKE lets say the SP here in ASX will be .70 while the US SP will be 7.00.
> 
> meaning that when FDA apporoval comes (in 2/3 years) and this price skyrockets $42 US the AUS SP, BY REFLECTION will be $4.20!
> 
> Am I reading this right?




Basically yes. (if the us stocks were bundled in lots of 10) from memory it  was likelt to be30 aus shares for every us share dependant on aus pricing at time of listing. Dont quote me on that.


----------



## jimmyizgod

Joe Blow said:


> A very good point.
> 
> I would like to remind everyone that if you place a valuation on a company by suggesting a future market capitalisation or share price, especially within a particular time frame, you must also provide a fairly detailed explanation to support your point of view. Otherwise it's just ramping.




True true. If this prr thread turns into one similar to that "other" place, i think id have to kill myself.
To be fair though i think he was just trying to visualise a hypothetical situation to get his head around the dual listing idea.


----------



## Coolstocks

Quick question. In regard to SPP the biller code says REGISTRY LIMITED #10 right? that is PRR?


----------



## Coolstocks

Someone said PRR could go north of $3 on the ASX IF FDA approved in 2/3 years. How? 

In an amazing world and unbelievable rise I can only see it get $1.40 on the ASX. (When bundled as 30)

Unless you have 3,000,000 shares wont be retiring here. 

I know $1.40 would be fantastic its just it will hurt seeing it sit at $42 on the NASDAQ while its sits at 1.40 on the ASX.


----------



## Slipperz

An interesting graphic on the front page of BioCentury.com. Shows where all the capital for biotech research is coming from. GO ASX! LOL

http://www.biocentury.com/home


----------



## Slipperz

Last chance to dance tomorrow for the SPP. Glad to see the back of it quite honestly. Looking at the depth I think I'll chance my arm and top up with the SPP a bit on the visa for my trading account  and hope like hell we list on the Nasdaq very soon and gap up considerably. 

Failing that I have two kidneys and probably can get by with one :behead:


----------



## shanti

Good to see you posting Slippers. I don't want to contradict you on the kidney reduction project but you were the poster who allerted me to ALK ages ago. Didn't you make a fortune on ALK? Silly me I sold after v. small profit compared to what was coming. I hope you were smarter.
My hopes in PRR now, the company seems to be having huge potential and Prima's world class team of very creative experts add the X factor to the project. GO PRR:


----------



## Wysiwyg

Wysiwyg said:


> I remember Les (with the beard) saying all good for Prima (PRR) when they were around 6 or 7 cents. They duly reached an intraday of high of 28 cents. LOL. Hasn't Julia Lee got the sweetest smile.



I posted this on the 26th June 2010 in another thread. Recently purchased some crumbs at 28.5 cents for the first time since more certainty has developed with this company. Otherwise I rate bios/meds not too dissimilar to oilers in respect to potentially very high gains or losses.   .


----------



## Slipperz

shanti said:


> Good to see you posting Slippers. I don't want to contradict you on the kidney reduction project but you were the poster who allerted me to ALK ages ago. Didn't you make a fortune on ALK? Silly me I sold after v. small profit compared to what was coming. I hope you were smarter.
> My hopes in PRR now, the company seems to be having huge potential and Prima's world class team of very creative experts add the X factor to the project. GO PRR:




Thanks shanti. Yes I did make a few dollars on ALK but was in and out pretty quickly so like you I missed a bit of profit but did ok! The value of hindsight 

Anyhoo found this today. Seems the Euros are on the case as well and getting some good results hopefully helping to smooth a pathway to approval in the EU for CVac in the near future  Translation is a bit ordinary but a good read 

http://kanker-actueel.nl/EN/dendritic-cell-therapy-vaccination-against-cancer-nijmegen-research-stimulates-immune-system-in-cultured-cells.html


----------



## Slipperz

Slipperz said:


> An interesting graphic on the front page of BioCentury.com. Shows where all the capital for biotech research is coming from. GO ASX! LOL
> 
> http://www.biocentury.com/home
> 
> 
> View attachment 43231




And what would most astute American investors read...the Wall Street Journal perhaps? http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303936704576397582460729752.html

Great to see PRR ( PBMD) hitting the desks in the US of A at just the right time almost immediately prior to our Nasdaq listing.


----------



## Slipperz

Slipperz said:


> And what would most astute American investors read...the Wall Street Journal perhaps? http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303936704576397582460729752.html
> 
> Great to see PRR ( PBMD) hitting the desks in the US of A at just the right time almost immediately prior to our Nasdaq listing.




Well if cash burn was our last hurdle to the Nasdaq we're in the last 20 metres to the tape now.

SPP oversubscribed in both tranches. Lift off in SP next week after allocation will be interesting to watch


----------



## Starcraftmazter

I've been watching PRR, and I've read a lot of talk about this Nasdaq listing, and I'm wondering what affect it's going to have on it's ASX listing?

Also, broadly speaking (but specifically with PRR), why do Australian companies get listed on other exchanges?


----------



## jimmyizgod

Starcraftmazter said:


> I've been watching PRR, and I've read a lot of talk about this Nasdaq listing, and I'm wondering what affect it's going to have on it's ASX listing?
> 
> Also, broadly speaking (but specifically with PRR), why do Australian companies get listed on other exchanges?




Exposure - more people willing to trade = larger volume = (hopefully) positive sp movements.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Slipperz said:


> SPP oversubscribed in both tranches. Lift off in SP next week after allocation will be interesting to watch



There is a gathering around 30 cents that don't want to profit any higher than that price. There is resistance and persistence with one eventual winner and let's hope it isn't the stone wall brigade.


----------



## Slipperz

Wysiwyg said:


> There is a gathering around 30 cents that don't want to profit any higher than that price. There is resistance and persistence with one eventual winner and let's hope it isn't the stone wall brigade.




Wall smashed and we're on the move again! Great to see us untethering from the SPP. And for all who did participate in the SPP heres a link to a forum that gives you a pretty good idea on how the money is going to be spent. Makes me feel pretty good. 

https://www.inspire.com/groups/ovarian-cancer-national-alliance/discussion/is-anyone-on-cvac-trial-dendritic-cell-vaccine/


----------



## Slipperz

Just found another company in the US that is looking like a direct competitor in the market. http://www.nwbio.com/

Even sounds like Cvac! But the positive is their lead products are targeting brain and prostrate cancer and FDA approval is only going to add credence to the technology.Looking at their timelines though and they are also targeting a number of other cancers including ovarian. From their home page...

*" The Company’s lead product candidate is DCVax ®-Brain which targets Glioblastoma Multiforme (‘‘GBM’’), the most lethal form of brain cancer. DCVax ®-Brain has entered a Phase II FDA-allowed clinical trial, which is designed and powered as a pivotal trial (i.e. a trial from which a company may go directly to product approval). "*

So how do they go from Phase II to approval exactly? Is this just spin or is the FDA openly accepting that dendritic cell therapy works and is opening the market to the various forms of therapy for each cancer? 

And while I'm on a rhetorical question tip why do they only have a market cap of 58 million? Could this be a nice find on the overseas markets perhaps???


----------



## nngn

Slipperz said:


> So how do they go from Phase II to approval exactly? Is this just spin or is the FDA openly accepting that dendritic cell therapy works and is opening the market to the various forms of therapy for each cancer?
> 
> And while I'm on a rhetorical question tip why do they only have a market cap of 58 million? Could this be a nice find on the overseas markets perhaps???




Have you found the answer Slipperz? I'm having the same thought too.


----------



## grandia3

it reaches a low of 0.26 today
will we get back to 0.225ish?


----------



## Wysiwyg

Slipperz said:


> Wall smashed and we're on the move again! Great to see us untethering from the SPP. And for all who did participate in the SPP heres a link to a forum that gives you a pretty good idea on how the money is going to be spent. Makes me feel pretty good.



Bit of a false break of resistance. Sometimes these pullbacks are privileged information driven but if so we won't know until it comes out.


----------



## pixel

grandia3 said:


> it reaches a low of 0.26 today
> will we get back to 0.225ish?



 IMHO it depends on today's Close:
If it holds 27.5c, it's most likely rising off a bottom reversal hammer.
If 26c were revisited, the signs would look rather Bearish.
I hold and shall wait how tomorrow's candle will shape up.


----------



## grandia3

pixel said:


> If it holds 27.5c, it's most likely rising off a bottom reversal hammer.




hmmm a morning star pattern?
interesting

I am holding and waiting for tomorrow as well


----------



## zomfgwtfbbq

Currently at 26c atm. Floating around that 26>28c range. Any new thoughts on it?


----------



## ob1kinobi

Wysiwyg said:


> Bit of a false break of resistance. Sometimes these pullbacks are privileged information driven but if so we won't know until it comes out.




Finally read the investor update this morning, March & July.

Rather conspicuous how no mention is made of the NASDAQ listing in the July update.

It was all over the front page of the March edition. " We are also preparing for the Company's listing on the NASDAQ ... and we look forward to being able to confirm a listing date in the near future."

I'd say people are tired of waiting, esp with the weakness in the general market.


----------



## pixel

grandia3 said:


> hmmm a morning star pattern?
> interesting
> 
> I am holding and waiting for tomorrow as well



 it didn't hold that pattern; do we get another chance today?




I'm taking a chance - on the assumption that the world isn't going to end anytime soon and a bounce might even come as early as tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Gee whiz. Copping a flogging today as the sentiment rises to out at any price. Is Slipperz any the wiser here on the rush to the door?


----------



## Mardinas

Wysiwyg said:


> Gee whiz. Copping a flogging today as the sentiment rises to out at any price. Is Slipperz any the wiser here on the rush to the door?




I think the flogging is on the back of Dendreons results yesterday in the US, and unfortunately the cancer has spread to PRR (excuse the pun).

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44012400/ns/business-personal_finance/


----------



## zomfgwtfbbq

Mmm. Seems like its going to be a long day.


----------



## Slipperz

Mardinas said:


> I think the flogging is on the back of Dendreons results yesterday in the US, and unfortunately the cancer has spread to PRR (excuse the pun).
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44012400/ns/business-personal_finance/




Not the best day on market was it. Unfortunately for me I loaded cash into my trading account this week in case the US debt deal didn't go through for some bottom buying and decided to top up at 24 cents yesterday. 

Oh happy days

:flush:


----------



## grandia3

well, thought that I will post a point regarding DNDN (our sibling? since PRR is often compared with DNDN)
it dips to $11 in the after hour trade
18:15 	 $ 13 	100
18:14 	 $ 11 	201,900
17:08 	 $ 35.2849 	2,600
16:48 	 $ 35.2849 	200
16:48 	 $ 35.2849 	100

oh well, who is that who dumps ~$2m at 18:14?
I just cannot think of any logical reason to dump it at $11 seeing the previous trade is still $35


----------



## zomfgwtfbbq

grandia3 said:


> well, thought that I will post a point regarding DNDN (our sibling? since PRR is often compared with DNDN)
> it dips to $11 in the after hour trade
> 18:15 	 $ 13 	100
> 18:14 	 $ 11 	201,900
> 17:08 	 $ 35.2849 	2,600
> 16:48 	 $ 35.2849 	200
> 16:48 	 $ 35.2849 	100
> 
> oh well, who is that who dumps ~$2m at 18:14?
> I just cannot think of any logical reason to dump it at $11 seeing the previous trade is still $35




Dendreon Corporation
(NasdaqGS: DNDN )

Real Time 12.93 Down 22.91 (63.92%) 23:50

This is looking really REALLY BAD atm. If that is anything to go by......


----------



## Slipperz

zomfgwtfbbq said:


> Dendreon Corporation
> (NasdaqGS: DNDN )
> 
> Real Time 12.93 Down 22.91 (63.92%) 23:50
> 
> This is looking really REALLY BAD atm. If that is anything to go by......




Jeebus look at the overall market it's panic selling. Here's a voice in the wilderness on dendreon worth a read http://seekingalpha.com/article/284484-dendreon-expecting-near-term-weakness-on-provenge-sales-but-still-positive-long-term?source=email_rt_article


----------



## shanti

Also "Australian health care company Prima BioMed (Prima) (ASX: PRR) is pleased to announce that the Staatsministerium fÃ¼r Wissenschaft und Kunst (the State Ministry for Higher Education, Research and the Arts or SMWK) of the Free State of Saxony, Germany, has granted a EUR 4.1 million award to fund parts of the CVac™ clinical program in Europe".


----------



## Boggo

Some nice action on this stock this arvo, may be a bit of resistance around 19.5 to 20c but overcoming a negative market after todays news.

A close at or above yesterdays at 19.5 would be a good sign.


----------



## Slipperz

Tomorrow will be a bit of a litmus test. A 4.1million dollar grant is great for the company and the news was pretty well timed! 

The massive hit that shook DNDN this week is really good for us in the sense that the problems to a commercial roll out are being realised and hopefully we won't make the same mistakes.

Perhaps the initial guidance for Provenge sales was overly optimistic. It is now obvious when a treatment costs 93K doctors aren't going to be keen to pay up front for the cost and then they need to be trained in it's usage as well.

Anyhoo soon we will have our sales going forward in Dubai while the trials continue ( only a quarter or so until revenues start there) and they are also mentioning it's use to fight other mucin-1 overexpressing cancers such as breast cancer also.

The cautionary provenge tale might deter some more speculatative Nasdaq investors when (if????) we eventually list in the US but from a long term perspective this weeks trading action will look like a minor blip in a couple of years.

Holding long and strong


----------



## isplicer

Slipperz said:


> Holding long and strong




Amen to that (=. It takes a lot of courage though, in a market like this, NO ONE has time for a speccy biotech stock that is our Prima. I'm pretty sure it's going to get a LOT worse before it gets better, so I'm gonna stash away my PRR shares till 2018 when they're worth $4 each post FDA approval =).


----------



## zomfgwtfbbq

isplicer said:


> Amen to that (=. It takes a lot of courage though, in a market like this, NO ONE has time for a speccy biotech stock that is our Prima. I'm pretty sure it's going to get a LOT worse before it gets better, so I'm gonna stash away my PRR shares till 2018 when they're worth $4 each post FDA approval =).




I'm in the same boat as you guys. got my shares at 25c a pop. Time to buckle down and ride it out!


----------



## Slipperz

Been looking at the Fraunhofer site and they are pretty big potatoes in euroland. http://www.fraunhofer.de/en/about-fraunhofer/

Our association with them is very positive for the future with regard to approval from the EU regulatory authorities.

Nice they gave us 4 million as well!


----------



## zomfgwtfbbq

Slipperz said:


> Been looking at the Fraunhofer site and they are pretty big potatoes in euroland. http://www.fraunhofer.de/en/about-fraunhofer/
> 
> Our association with them is very positive for the future with regard to approval from the EU regulatory authorities.
> 
> Nice they gave us 4 million as well!




Out of curiosity, what effect would this 4 million euro grant have on share price? I mean at the moment, market sentiment is down and this bit of news came out on Friday already, which should have been priced in already.

So by Monday there should be almost no significant change (Well in theory! Whatever happens on Monday is a diff game!)


----------



## isplicer

What happens on monday is absolutely unbeknownst to anyone. I'm just worried about the Phase IIb results getting released. 

It shocks me to see the number of people not caring at all about these crucial, crucial milestones for PRR and focusing on market sentiment instead. Eyes on the prize, guys! A worldwide collapse won't worry me one bit - Women will (most unfortunately) keep getting Ovarian cancer and someone needs to find a cure; the demand will ALWAYS be there. If the SP falls, so be it - we are in pure speculation mode developing our product and I don't blame the market - After all, we have no revenue. 

What WILL terrify me, however, are results actually relating to CVac. If it so happens that trial results are delayed, knocked back or unsatisfactory, that is when I'll throw my hands up and admit we're screwed. Until then, CVac seems to be doing absolutely fine - what more could you ask for at this stage? Approval in Dubai, media exposure in Australia, encouraging results in Phase IIa, SPP oversubscription, funding from Germany. All signs point to the damn thing working. We're cashed up and ready to go. The journey continues for PRR.

If Mr. Rogers can take us on this journey for the next six years the same way we have so far, we will have an explosion of revenue given the manufacturing process is scaled well (perhaps even before the FDA approves Cvac). We're set for worldwide penetration - Europe, US, Australia and now the middle east. To top it off, we can learn from DNDN, where they've failed in accounting/rolling out the immunotherapy across practices, we can succeed. For those who believe, stop pressing F5, wake up on one fine morning in 2019 and put in a sell order for $5.50 =).


----------



## zomfgwtfbbq

isplicer said:


> What happens on monday is absolutely unbeknownst to anyone. I'm just worried about the Phase IIb results getting released.
> 
> It shocks me to see the number of people not caring at all about these crucial, crucial milestones for PRR and focusing on market sentiment instead. Eyes on the prize, guys! A worldwide collapse won't worry me one bit - Women will (most unfortunately) keep getting Ovarian cancer and someone needs to find a cure; the demand will ALWAYS be there. If the SP falls, so be it - we are in pure speculation mode developing our product and I don't blame the market - After all, we have no revenue.
> 
> What WILL terrify me, however, are results actually relating to CVac. If it so happens that trial results are delayed, knocked back or unsatisfactory, that is when I'll throw my hands up and admit we're screwed. Until then, CVac seems to be doing absolutely fine - what more could you ask for at this stage? Approval in Dubai, media exposure in Australia, encouraging results in Phase IIa, SPP oversubscription, funding from Germany. All signs point to the damn thing working. We're cashed up and ready to go. The journey continues for PRR.
> 
> If Mr. Rogers can take us on this journey for the next six years the same way we have so far, we will have an explosion of revenue given the manufacturing process is scaled well (perhaps even before the FDA approves Cvac). We're set for worldwide penetration - Europe, US, Australia and now the middle east. To top it off, we can learn from DNDN, where they've failed in accounting/rolling out the immunotherapy across practices, we can succeed. For those who believe, stop pressing F5, wake up on one fine morning in 2019 and put in a sell order for $5.50 =).




@ Isplicer. You sir are a fantastic salesman. I salute you. ALRIGHT! Let's go in. 2019 here we come!!!


----------



## AngryDwarf

I'm in at $0.155

Should be an interesting ride.


----------



## fatmango

market sentiment seems to be the driving factor in pushing PRR down. I considered buying the placement at 28 cents, (but lack of funds stopped me!) I thought I had missed the boat but the current price is more than inviting.


----------



## lucifuge

baby steps!

*02/09/2011 	  	Prima BioMed included in SP-ASX 300*

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110902/pdf/420vjt37gdp79x.pdf


----------



## carlos169

Looks to be heading back on the way up. Around 2 buyers to every seller. Hopefully we can get a move on with some good announcements. Activity report is good as the fundamentals for PRR are excellent.


----------



## zomfgwtfbbq

I'm holding on to this like you wouldn't believe!!!!


----------



## pixel

I had been hoping for a proper double bottom; but when it broke out of the volatilty envelope (blue arrow at 17c) on Monday, I took the "hint" and loaded up again.


----------



## lucifuge

NASDAQ listing should be imminent,  no?


----------



## lucifuge

http://www.primabiomed.com.au/investor/analyst_reports_pdf/111102_nomura_initiantion.pdf


----------



## fatmango

lucifuge said:


> http://www.primabiomed.com.au/investor/analyst_reports_pdf/111102_nomura_initiantion.pdf




thanks - interesting article - made me feel better!


----------



## Drewby

Thanks for the Nomura report - it's worth hanging in there for some good news from the clinical trials.  Be nice to see some announcements before the end of the calendar year.


----------



## Dang

Just broken the 17c resistance level - last trade 17.5c.  First time in a month and a bit.


----------



## pixel

Dang said:


> Just broken the 17c resistance level - last trade 17.5c.  First time in a month and a bit.



 If MACD is any guide, there's even a chance of a double-bottom coming into play.
I've been accumulating recently.


----------



## Dang

With regards to the Nasdaq listing, Investopedia gives the following criteria to list on the NASDAQ:

Listing Requirements for All Companies
Each company must have a minimum of 1,250,000 publicly-traded shares upon listing, excluding those held by officers, directors or any beneficial owners of more then 10% of the company. In addition, the minimum bid price at time of listing must be greater than five dollars, and there must be at least three market makers for the stock. Each listing firm is also required to follow Nasdaq corporate governance rules 4350, 4351 and 4360. Companies must also have at least 450 round lot (100 shares) shareholders, 2,200 total shareholders, or 550 total shareholders with 1.1 million average trading volume over the past 12 months.

In addition to these requirements, companies must meet all of the criteria under at least one of the following standards.

Listing Standard No. 1
The company must have aggregate pre-tax earnings in the prior three years of at least $11 million, in the prior two years at least $2.2 million, and no one year in the prior three years can have a net loss.

Listing Standard No. 2
The company must have a minimum aggregate cash flow of at least $27.5 million for the past three fiscal years, with no negative cash flow in any of those three years. In addition, its average market capitalization over the prior 12 months must be at least $550 million, and revenues in the previous fiscal year must be $110 million, minimum.

Listing Standard No. 3
Companies can be removed from the cash flow requirement of Standard No. 2 if the average market capitalization over the past 12 months is at least $850 million, and revenues over the prior fiscal year are at least $90 million.

A company has three ways to get listed on the Nasdaq, depending on the underlying fundamentals of the company. If a company does not meet certain criteria, such as the operating income minimum, it has to make it up with larger minimum amounts in another area like revenue. This helps to improve the quality of companies listed on the exchange.

It doesn't end there. After a company gets listed on the market, it must maintain certain standards to continue trading. Failure to meet the specifications set out by the stock exchange will result in its delisting. Falling below the minimum required share price, or market capitalization, is one of the major factors triggering a delisting. Again, the exact details of delisting depend on the exchange. 

Read more: http://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/121.asp#ixzz1idYnphWM


Can they meet that criteria at the current sp?


----------



## pixel

Resistance still strong at 18c, but the early volume today suggests there could be another attempt underway. I've held through the retracement and am keeping an eye on proceedings.



Once 18c gives way, 23c becomes a possibility.


----------



## pixel

pixel said:


> Resistance still strong at 18c, but the early volume today suggests there could be another attempt underway. I've held through the retracement and am keeping an eye on proceedings.
> Once 18c gives way, 23c becomes a possibility.



 swift action. Now let's see if 18c turns out to be the new holding support.
If it does, I'll top up some more.


----------



## Dang

Hiya Pixel, 

Where did you get the 23c from?

Cheers,
Dang.


----------



## pixel

Dang said:


> Hiya Pixel,
> 
> Where did you get the 23c from?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dang.



 It's the second Fibonacci extension (200%). 
OK, if you wish to be precise, make it 22.5c; but these rallies are usually overshooting.


----------



## lucifuge

Headsup!!!  PRR files registration for listing with NASDAQ !

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120214/pdf/424bft8rxktsh5.pdf


----------



## pixel

lucifuge said:


> Headsup!!!  PRR files registration for listing with NASDAQ !
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120214/pdf/424bft8rxktsh5.pdf



 and a textbook break and retest. Didn't even leave a gap.


----------



## CharlieShort

Nice call Pixel, picked up a bunch at .18C as the charting fundamentals and rationale seemed solid to me; So appreciated the heads up.

The Nasdaq listing price will obviously affect the local share price.  Press release indicated a 1 to 30 pro rata Nasdaq listing relative to ASX, however no indication of possible list price.  Any Ideas?
Charlie


----------



## lioness

CharlieShort said:


> Nice call Pixel, picked up a bunch at .18C as the charting fundamentals and rationale seemed solid to me; So appreciated the heads up.
> 
> The Nasdaq listing price will obviously affect the local share price.  Press release indicated a 1 to 30 pro rata Nasdaq listing relative to ASX, however no indication of possible list price.  Any Ideas?
> Charlie




Yes, I do. As BNBY can only NOW officially buy after the Nasdaq listing has been approved, with only 8.3 million to sell, I suspect this will go to high 20's quickly this week. Once approval actually lists, should go back to all time high of 42 cents.

This is a major event and very few ever get to ADR 2 listing.

Monday will be massive volume again.


----------



## pixel

CharlieShort said:


> Nice call Pixel, picked up a bunch at .18C as the charting fundamentals and rationale seemed solid to me; So appreciated the heads up.
> 
> The Nasdaq listing price will obviously affect the local share price.  Press release indicated a 1 to 30 pro rata Nasdaq listing relative to ASX, however no indication of possible list price.  Any Ideas?
> Charlie



 Hi Charlie;
the listing won't happen at a set price as if it were an IPO. Instead, it will start at the equivalent of 30 shares at about 20 Aussie cents; say US$6.50 would be my guess.
As to the timing, I may be wrong, but if they begin trading on Monday, it won't be after our ASX session has closed. And that could indeed leave lots of room for speculation here. ... in either direction ...


----------



## lioness

pixel said:


> Hi Charlie;
> the listing won't happen at a set price as if it were an IPO. Instead, it will start at the equivalent of 30 shares at about 20 Aussie cents; say US$6.50 would be my guess.
> As to the timing, I may be wrong, but if they begin trading on Monday, it won't be after our ASX session has closed. And that could indeed leave lots of room for speculation here. ... in either direction ...




Pixel,

They have not stated a start date for the listing yet. This is exactly why buying must happen now. There is no doubt what direction, only up. Check back here on Monday for proof.


----------



## Chasero

Can anyone please explain how a listing on the NASDAQ affects share prices for Australian shares?

I've never seen a company do this..


----------



## ROE

Chasero said:


> Can anyone please explain how a listing on the NASDAQ affects share prices for Australian shares?
> 
> I've never seen a company do this..




it shouldn't, it just give the company exposure to US market for more investors and capital... there are a few company dual list at home and oversea.


----------



## CharlieShort

Thanks to all for your prompt responses.  I think (at this stage) I will hang on for the ride! Fingers crossed.

Charlie


----------



## Chasero

ROE said:


> it shouldn't, it just give the company exposure to US market for more investors and capital... there are a few company dual list at home and oversea.




Ah i see.. 

Anyways +20% last 2 days is pretty good. Will be interesting if this rally continues monday..


----------



## Dang

DYOR - here's a link to help

http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1506184/000119312512056355/0001193125-12-056355-index.htm

Cheers,
Dang


----------



## RADV

Prima BioMed announced that it has received a manufacturing license from the Therapeutic Goods Administration (TGA) to produce the CVac immunotherapy ovarian cancer vaccine in Australia. The license is a key component in the company's development timeline to initiate the pivotal CANVAS clinical trial and another important step towards commercialisation of the CVac vaccine into pharmacy oncology markets globally. The TGA manufacturing license will allow the company to manufacture the CVac vaccine for clinical trial use where it will be used to treat ovarian cancer patients under the major CANVAS (CANcer VAccine Study); a multinational, multi-centre, randomised, double-blinded, placebo-controlled trial of CVac in Australia


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

RADV said:


> Prima BioMed announced that it has received a manufacturing license from the Therapeutic Goods Administration (TGA) to produce the CVac immunotherapy ovarian cancer vaccine in Australia. The license is a key component in the company's development timeline to initiate the pivotal CANVAS clinical trial and another important step towards commercialisation of the CVac vaccine into pharmacy oncology markets globally. The TGA manufacturing license will allow the company to manufacture the CVac vaccine for clinical trial use where it will be used to treat ovarian cancer patients under the major CANVAS (CANcer VAccine Study); a multinational, multi-centre, randomised, double-blinded, placebo-controlled trial of CVac in Australia




Thanks RADV,

I saw this today and was surprised the sp didn't go higher. I have been in and out of this recently for a nice profit. 

gg


----------



## lucifuge

*PRR will list on NASDAQ on April 16th 2012*

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/docserver/01287174.pdf?fileid=01287174&datedir=20120413&edt=MjAxMi0wNC0xMysxNDoyODo1MSsxMjArMCtjb21zZWMrcmVkaXJlY3QrL2ltYWdlc2lnbmFsL2Vycm9ycGFnZXMvUERGVGltZW91dC5odG1sKy9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw


----------



## skc

lucifuge said:


> *PRR will list on NASDAQ on April 16th 2012*
> 
> http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/docserver/01287174.pdf?fileid=01287174&datedir=20120413&edt=MjAxMi0wNC0xMysxNDoyODo1MSsxMjArMCtjb21zZWMrcmVkaXJlY3QrL2ltYWdlc2lnbmFsL2Vycm9ycGFnZXMvUERGVGltZW91dC5odG1sKy9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw




Got a small position at 25c. The US tend to be a bit more generous when it comes to valuing biotechs.

The Chart isn't looking too bad with prices breaking out of a 2 month consolidation zone. The resistance at 28 (which sent prices back last time) still needs to be overcome. My guess is that it will get there on Monday ASX trading hours... and whether it pushes through will depend on the actual opening Monday night in the States.





If it goes above 28c then 36c might be the a target based on the 12c range in the most recent upleg.


----------



## Chasero

Got in today at 0.26.

Kept getting dumped into then wam.. it went again.

I just followed this because I haven't seen a stock go above 90 posts on HC in a long time lol

*In with the herd*


----------



## Chasero

lucifuge said:


> *PRR will list on NASDAQ on April 16th 2012*




So it listed and flopped?

PRR back to 22.5c. Might rebound tomorrow.. doesn't make much sense since it was 22.5c and the patent gave it a 22% boost. Oversold imo - all the traders expected it to rise or something.

Anyway gl all holders.


----------



## skc

Chasero said:


> So it listed and flopped?
> 
> PRR back to 22.5c. Might rebound tomorrow.. doesn't make much sense since it was 22.5c and the patent gave it a 22% boost. Oversold imo - all the traders expected it to rise or something.
> 
> Anyway gl all holders.




It hardly had any volume and traded at a slight premium to the listing here. $US 8.30 close = $A 0.265. But with such little volume we are probably going to be leading there.

I sold half at 27.5c before listing and then the remainder at 25c on Tuesday. A nothing trade really.

It's not impossible for 28c to be challenged again, but prices better don't go much lower.


----------



## Chasero

skc said:


> It hardly had any volume and traded at a slight premium to the listing here. $US 8.30 close = $A 0.265. But with such little volume we are probably going to be leading there.
> 
> I sold half at 27.5c before listing and then the remainder at 25c on Tuesday. A nothing trade really.
> 
> It's not impossible for 28c to be challenged again, but prices better don't go much lower.




Hopefully uptrend is not breached.

22.5c should hold tomorrow. It is also close to the 200 day moving avg so that entry should provide support.


----------



## herzy

why the 10% drop off today? Just noticed this stock...


----------



## Chasero

Hopefully bottom was in yesterday at 19.5c.

That's quite a big tumble from 28c highs when all expectations were dampened by a report/nasdaq listing.

Needs to close at 20.5c today


----------



## fatmango

I nearly bought in at 18c now down to 15c! Anyone know what is going on here - surely a change to the Board wouldn't lead to this....lol


----------



## Danneman

Hi All


Did anyone watch the webcast from the shareholder briefing held the other week, or maybe even attended it in person?

Personally it didn't fill me with confidence really. What I found interesting was that one of the questions asked, was how PRR wouldn't file a complaint in regards to an investor report, made by some journalist straight after the NASDAQ listing, and that said report was a reason for the sharp drop from the NASDAQ highs?

Any thoughts? Has anyone got a link to this report?

I guess my feeling of unease is in regards to how I thought they came across as slightly nervous in my view and with no new information really, apart from what's been recently announced.

/D


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Danneman said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch the webcast from the shareholder briefing held the other week, or maybe even attended it in person?
> 
> Personally it didn't fill me with confidence really. What I found interesting was that one of the questions asked, was how PRR wouldn't file a complaint in regards to an investor report, made by some journalist straight after the NASDAQ listing, and that said report was a reason for the sharp drop from the NASDAQ highs?
> 
> Any thoughts? Has anyone got a link to this report?
> 
> I guess my feeling of unease is in regards to how I thought they came across as slightly nervous in my view and with no new information really, apart from what's been recently announced.
> 
> /D




A "challenging stock " The simple answer is who knows?"  From the charting view it is basket, in a downtrend.

I would avoid atm.

gg


----------



## Danneman

Garpal Gumnut said:


> A "challenging stock " The simple answer is who knows?"  From the charting view it is basket, in a downtrend.
> 
> I would avoid atm.
> 
> gg





Wow, you're fast GG 

I guess, hindsight is a beautiful thing


----------



## Boggo

PRR seems to morphing into an interesting pattern. Can it get through 0.13 and find support in that area ?

(click to expand)


----------



## CanOz

I hope it holds off until the first of the month Boggo....


----------



## Boggo

CanOz said:


> I hope it holds off until the first of the month Boggo....




Three more trading days CanOz, could be interesting


----------



## Boggo

CanOz said:


> I hope it holds off until the first of the month Boggo....




Looking good CanOz, the upcoming report in Oct may be having an early influence ?


----------



## Boggo

Boggo said:


> PRR seems to morphing into an interesting pattern. Can it get through 0.13 and find support in that area ?




Something rattling its cage today CanOz, avg 5 day vol around 1.4 mill per day, over 10 mill already today.


----------



## CanOz

Boggo said:


> Something rattling its cage today CanOz, avg 5 day vol around 1.4 mill per day, over 10 mill already today.




Great, nice rally into month end!


----------



## CanOz

Lots of parcels at 9186, must be those bloody bots again!!


----------



## AussieBoy

16.7% gain today, volume nearly 20 million, highest volume since April 26, no announcements...is there something going on here that I'm not aware of?


----------



## pixel

AussieBoy said:


> 16.7% gain today, volume nearly 20 million, highest volume since April 26, no announcements...is there something going on here that I'm not aware of?




No idea what you're aware of; all I know is what the chart tells me: There's been some big buying, and I've taken a stake as soon as I noticed.


----------



## fatmango

PRR hits 0.19 - significant buying continues. Does anyone know if a date has been set for the October announcement? Appears like quite a few people are banking on a positive announcement.


----------



## robz7777

Strong bounce (14%) off the .105 level with significant volume, no announcements... 

Has really underperformed the overall market since October... Is it just investors looking at a speccy now that the div payers have run so hard?


----------



## Spikey32

I have shares in Prima Biomed should i be holding on to them or just sell them they haven't done anything for some time


----------



## GusBricker

​


Spikey32 said:


> I have shares in Prima Biomed should i be holding on to them or just sell them they haven't done anything for some time




They are entering stage 3 trials for cvac. The next few years are make or break time!


----------



## Ann

Geez I hate pump and dumps. Some traders will make money, most investors will just be f%&#ed over big time!

I really don't understand why ASIC can't have some control over this stuff. Maybe it is a way to suck up research money. My first instinct is it is a scam. So feckin' sue me for my opinion!

It used to be the small cap miners a squillion years ago who were the dodgy ones now I see it as the biotechs!


----------



## fatmango

Has this stock been diluted to the extent that it can't trade above 10c any more?


----------



## sammy84

fatmango said:


> Has this stock been diluted to the extent that it can't trade above 10c any more?




10c is the last of their concerns now.

This is the only stock I have ever held on a buy and hold strategy. I keep it as a reminder of why never to buy and hold.


----------



## VSntchr

sammy84 said:


> 10c is the last of their concerns now.
> 
> This is the only stock I have ever held on a buy and hold strategy. *I keep it as a reminder of why never to buy and hold*.




Better to stick with companies that haven proven themselves as solid earners with the ability to grow earnings year after year for a buy-and-hold approach I think.


----------



## piggybank

Surprised no one had updated the thread yet given that it was up 44% at the close today. Not forgetting that this was on a turnover of 65 million shares. I think this announcement played a big part in it...

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PRR&E=ASX&N=778280


----------



## pixel

piggybank said:


> Surprised no one had updated the thread yet given that it was up 44% at the close today. Not forgetting that this was on a turnover of 65 million shares. I think this announcement played a big part in it...
> 
> http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PRR&E=ASX&N=778280




The January action didn't last very long. Nor did the next little bump on the Weekly chart:




However, the Daily gave me a recent tip-off that something might be about to pop and I got on board at an average of 4c.


----------



## pixel

short-term resistance is strengthening at 4.3c. 




For now, I'm off while the profit is there to take.


----------



## pixel

pixel said:


> short-term resistance is strengthening at 4.3c.
> 
> For now, I'm off while the profit is there to take.




That was probably not such a dumb idea: A profit is a profit is a profit 





... waiting for the next support to show ...


----------



## piggybank

Well after yesterdays announcement of strong results from clinical trials of its ovarian cancer CVac treatment, it was time (today) to push the benefits of getting on board whilst the iron is hot - well it has risen by 115% in the past couple of days. As the Motley Crew would say "why put it in a bank that is only giving you 1-2% interest when this type of stock can get you a 100%". 

The treatment enables the vaccine to stimulate the patients own immune system to find and kill the cancer cells.


----------



## RADV

Wow, I believe patience may actually pay off!


----------



## lucifuge

People need to refer to PRRs announcement (27th Feb 2015) whereby they state that the company has decided that CVAC is "considerably complex and costly" and made decision to "cease recruitment of CVAC". Granted they go on to say they will "seek to partner the future development of CVAC". It's hard to know how promising this is all up.


----------



## lucifuge

lucifuge said:


> People need to refer to PRRs announcement (27th Feb 2015) whereby they state that the company has decided that CVAC is "considerably complex and costly" and made decision to "cease recruitment of CVAC". Granted they go on to say they will "seek to partner the future development of CVAC". It's hard to know how promising this is all up.




...hang on, I'm just re-reading the 19th May announcement: 

*" hazard ratio of 0.17  95% CI of (0.02, 1.44, p-value=0.07)"  It includes 1 !!!, it's not statistically significant at 5% level!!*  This is not evidence of improvement at the 5% level. My god.


----------



## skyQuake

lucifuge said:


> ...hang on, I'm just re-reading the 19th May announcement:
> 
> *" hazard ratio of 0.17  95% CI of (0.02, 1.44, p-value=0.07)"  It includes 1 !!!, it's not statistically significant at 5% level!!*  This is not evidence of improvement at the 5% level. My god.




Indeed.

You might want to have a read of the below, esp the comments by SouthOz:

http://asxlongtail.com/2015/05/20/ah-prima/


----------



## lucifuge

amazing. Huge spike for a non-result lol

hope buyers are buying into the company for where it's headed, which doesn't seem to include Cvac. 



skyQuake said:


> Indeed.
> 
> You might want to have a read of the below, esp the comments by SouthOz:
> 
> http://asxlongtail.com/2015/05/20/ah-prima/


----------



## pixel

According to today's announcements:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01740410
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01740413
CVAC could finally gain traction - at least in the US




Trading levels are still a far cry from May last year, but the Market appears to take notice.




Still highly speculative, but I'm adding a few to my Bio-Health portfolio.
The gap may be closed yet; if it drops below that, I'm stopping out.


----------



## System

On December 1st, 2017, Prima Biomed Limited (PRR) changed its name and ASX code to Immutep Limited (IMM).


----------



## greggles

Biotechs confuse the hell out of me. Trying to decipher their clinical trial results can be a frustrating experience. 

Is anyone else out there following Immutep? If so, can you please explain to me what has been the catalyst for its recent share price increase? I'm a little confused.


----------



## greggles

On 3 September 2018 Immutep Limited announced that it will commence cell line development and the associated manufacturing steps for IMP761, an immunosuppressive agonist antibody to LAG-3. Since then, volume has increased dramatically and the share price has moved from 3.5c to close at 4.5c today.

As I mentioned in my last post in this thread, I don't really understand biotechs but there seems to be an air of confidence swirling around IMM at the moment. Worth a look perhaps for those who understand it a little better than I do.


----------



## barney

greggles said:


> Since then, volume has increased dramatically and the share price has moved from 3.5c to close at 4.5c today.




Good looking chart ……. 

Market cap of around $140 million.  Recent cap raise of about $6 million with cash on hand at 30th June of $23 million … They do burn a serious amount of cash per Quarter though.


----------



## T0BY

Biotech company. Expecting some developments regarding LAG-3 related product candidates for immuno-oncology and auto-immune diseases this year.


----------



## Telamelo

*IMM* potential breakout alert! as came up on my scan alert this morning +11.11%! on big volume already...

IMM chart shows/indicates that 0.20c breakout alert happening as we speak so worth watching imo

DYOR as always .. Cheers tela


----------



## frugal.rock

I had thought there had been discussion about this stock ?
I am getting it confused with something with a similar name or ticker?... what a shame!
Nice gap up, market likes the news obviously.


----------



## barney

frugal.rock said:


> Nice gap up, market likes the news obviously.




Yeah a couple of Biotechs on the move today ... This one closed up 60% and then the multi billion share Co *GTG* also up 42%  

Now given I own *IBX* (also up 8% today), I reckon its time for it to take a running spike given their human trials should be just about underway.

*IMM* will start their  "New randomised, double-blind, placebo-controlled phase II clinical study" for Breast Cancer in Q1 CY2021 which is of interest to me because IBX is testing their low invasion/fast detection study also for Breast Cancer initially.

Sectors/Stocks often work in unison so maybe there might be more Bio's on the move.  Got anyone interesting in your Bio cupboard Rock (@frugal.rock)


----------



## frugal.rock

barney said:


> This one closed up 60% and then the multi billion share Co *GTG* also up 42%





barney said:


> Got anyone interesting in your Bio cupboard Rock



No Barney, lost track of the Bio's.
Am still holding GTG but have been for months.
Not in any hurry on that one.

I realised I have been getting Imugene (IMU) confused with this one...


----------



## barney

frugal.rock said:


> Am still holding GTG but have been for months.
> I realised I have been getting Imugene (IMU) confused with this one...




Good luck with GTG ... might be the turn around now??

Yeah, IMU also been doing well .... Market is a bit of a merry go round at the moment ... I'm currently out of tune with my last 3 picks being pretty crappy in what should be a winning market.   

Time to sit out for a few days and re focus on what I've been doing wrong (even though I already know, lol)


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Immutep (ASX: IMM) looks for understanding and development of immunotherapy drugs for cancer and autoimmune diseases.

IMM’s objective is to harness and strengthen the power of the body’s own immune systems through therapeutic intervention for the benefit of patients’ health. This is how immunotherapy fights cancer and autoimmune disease.

8 minute vid:








						Immutep: fighting the good fight – ShareCafe
					

In this video, immunotherapy pioneer Immutep's (ASX: IMM) CEO Marc Voigt speaks with Share Cafe's Tim McGowen about the company's operations, clinical trials and future developments.




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes

that is a pretty big gap, for a company without any news ... probably get an ASX letter in the mail soon


----------



## debtfree

1 year and 8 months since last post so thought a fresh chart is due. Nice breakout today filling the gap back in mid June, just might carry on.


----------



## noirua

Immutep (ASX:IMM) enters second collaboration with Pfizer and Merck KGaA for INSIGHT study
					

Immutep (ASX:IMM) has signed an agreement with Merck KGaA, Darmstadt, Germany and Pfizer for a phase one clinical study in patients with urothelial cancer.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Immutep (IMM) has signed an agreement with Merck KGaA, Darmstadt, Germany and Pfizer for a phase one clinical study in patients with urothelial cancer.

The INSIGHT-005 trial will take place in Germany and will evaluate the safety and efficacy of Immutep’s lead product candidate, eftilagimod alpha (efti), in combination with avelumab (BAVENCIO) in up to 30 patients with metastatic urothelial cancer.

Live price chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^IMM&p=5&t=1


----------

